#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-09
<ebordon> hello
<manusheel> ebordon: Hello
<ebordon> I need your help....
<manusheel> ebordon: Sure.
<manusheel> Can you explain your isssue.
<ebordon> I have installed sugar 0.88 on Ubuntu 10.04 (I think ubuntu-sugar-remix)
<ebordon>  http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Community/Distributions/Ubuntu
<ebordon> but now, I have only sugar interface
<ebordon> how I can to switch to gnome?
<manusheel> ebordon: Sure. There are steps to this method. Let me send you an e-mail on the steps sometime today. Can you tell me your e-mail address?
<ebordon> manusheel: Sure. ebordon@plan.ceibal.edu.uy
<ebordon> manusheel: Thank you!
<manusheel> ebordon: Very welcome.
<manusheel> We'll get back to you soon.
<ebordon> I will be ;)
<manusheel> ebordon: Great.
<lfaraone> Morning.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Good morning.
<manusheel> lfaraone: How was DebConf conference?
<lfaraone> manusheel: exciting and interesting.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Great. Glad to hear.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Did we get feedback on USR that you would like to share?
<lfaraone> manusheel: not from users.
<lfaraone> manusheel: Jonas has posted the results of most of our discussions IRL to the list.
<lfaraone> manusheel: I did get s-terminal-a sponsored, and I sponsored s-write-a-0.86
<manusheel> lfaraone: Yes, Luke. Did read Jonas's memo. Neat indeed. Thanks for getting the activities sponsored.
<manusheel> Appreciate it.
<manusheel> ebordon: Sending you the response to your query.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: How have you been doing?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: doing good.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great.
<ebordon> manusheel: Thanks, anyway I could to solve it
 * lfaraone is looking at Sugar Log Ctivity
<kandarpk> hey lfaraone. good to see you.
<manusheel> ebordon: Glad to hear.
<dfarning> ebordon, I must warn against USR on 10.04.  We have shifted all of our developer resources to USR on 10.10.
<dfarning> ebordon, we can change that emphasis based on your needs.... but the current plan is for all development to happen in 10.10 and get back ported to 10.04
<ebordon> perfect
 * dipankar says hello to all
<dipankar> :)
<kandarpk> hello dipankar
<manusheel> dipankar, kandarpk: Hi Dipankar and Kandarp.
<dipankar> kandarpk, hello
<dipankar> lfaraone, around?
<dipankar> dfarning, hello, how are you this morning?
<dipankar> manusheel, sir about the gsm connection not set issue
<manusheel> dipankar: Yes.
<dipankar> manusheel, what I have understood is,
<dipankar> There can be many fixes brought in
<dipankar> simplest of them will be to not generate the error message like DCON issue
<manusheel> dipankar: Ok. Why so, Dipankar?
<dipankar> another can be to remove the modem connection settings from control pannels
<dipankar> *pannel
<dfarning> dipankar, good and you?
<dipankar> dfarning, I am doing good. Just getting on with the bugs and issues
<dfarning> dipankar, great.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I removed to contents of gui.py file and reinstalled sugar-jhbuild but its still working fine.
<dipankar> manusheel, sir like DCON's presence was first detected and then the error message was passed.
<dipankar> we can follow the same
<dipankar> for the modem too
<kandarpk> dfarning: does running sugar-jhbuild script regenerate .pyc files from .py source ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<dipankar> if a modem is present then only generate that message, or don't
<manusheel> dipankar: Let us try that option too.
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes. .pcy files and byte code compilations for .py file.
<kandarpk> dfarning:  I removed to contents of gui.py file and reinstalled sugar-jhbuild but its still working fine.
<dipankar> manusheel, but sir, i have a feeling that you meant something else in the e-mail.
<lfaraone> dipankar: yed?
<dfarning> dfarning, kandarpk ahhh slight correction the .pyc file is created at run time. so it is created as part of the jhbuild ru process not the build process.
<dipankar> lfaraone, Good morning. hope you had the rest you needed
<dfarning> kandarpk, it is kind of a challange because if you delete a .py file something the .pyc can hang around:(
<dipankar> lfaraone, I was thinking if you could check log-activity?
<lfaraone> dfarning: although they may be byte-compiled at build time with sme debian pckages.
<lfaraone> dipankar: thanks.
<manusheel> dipankar: You are right. Re-thinking about the issue from a fresher perspective.
<manusheel> dipakar: Luke was working on it this morning.
<dipankar> manusheel, ok sir
<kandarpk> dfarning: how do I edit the code to reflect the changes in the emulator ?
<dipankar> lfaraone, I didn't know that. Sorry if I interrupted you in some work :(
<lfaraone> dipankar: no worries.
<lfaraone> dipankar: can you reorder your copyright per jonas's preferred order?
<dipankar> ok
<dipankar> sure
<dfarning> lfaraone, can you reopen the restart sugar on change in CP issue it is important for tech support and students.
<dfarning> kandarpk, it is important to remember that jhbuild and sugar packages can co-exist.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I edited sugar-jhbuild/install/lib/python2.6/site-packages/jarabe/controlpanel/gui.py and ran sugar-jhbuild to reinstall it.
<kandarpk> dfarning: but there is no change on running sugar-jhbuild/install/bin/sugar-emulator
<dfarning> kandarpk, the best way to develop sugar is to work in sugar-jhbuild.  edit the code under in install as you did then run sugar through sugar-jhbuild emulator
<lfaraone> dfarning: Sure. It's still a wishlist item IMHO from the Ubuntu Side.
<dfarning> lfaraone, it is a huge issue for deployments and student usability.
<lfaraone> dfarning: right, so in USR / Sugar Labs' tracker it can be whatever.
<lfaraone> dfarning: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance is what we should use when triaging bugs in Ubuntu.
<dfarning> lfaraone, well, I don't expect any one upstream to fix it :-/ So it will fall on us.
<dipankar> lfaraone, also do I need to remove the © signs?
<lfaraone> dipankar: that's stylistic. I like them, but you can do what you want as long as you're consistent
<dipankar> lfaraone, +1 hehe
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thank you for sending the link to me and David. Appreciate it.
<manusheel> dipankar: We don't have jabber.laptop.org
<lfaraone> dipankar: did you have trouble reorging the fike?
<dipankar> manusheel, ohk. Then I seem to have got it wrong
<dipankar> lfaraone, I think I got it. I am pasting it
<dipankar> lfaraone, is it ok ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/475490/
<dipankar> I got confused with the license : Expat
<lfaraone> dipankar: the expat license is apparently the MIT/X11 license: http://www.jclark.com/xml/copying.txt
<dipankar> lfaraone, This is confusing! but Jonas has done something else :http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-presence-service.git;a=blob;f=debian/copyright;h=618ce7916d9fdd0a6984dd72e93f51f01c91ac35;hb=HEAD
<dipankar> is it okay if I leave it as it is?
<lfaraone> dipankar: drop line 8
<lfaraone> dipankar: (it's implicit)
<lfaraone> dipankar: and equal out the spacing, it looks uneven in the pastebin
<dipankar> lfaraone, The spacing is file on a text editor.
<dipankar> I wonder whats happening
<lfaraone> dipankar: right, that's because you may be using tabs as opposed to spaces
<dipankar> ohk
<dipankar> lfaraone, i should use space or tab then?
<lfaraone> dipankar: sp.
<dipankar> lfaraone, done, I guess. http://paste.ubuntu.com/475496/
<lfaraone> dipankar: commit it
<dipankar> lfaraone, doe
<dipankar> *done
<dipankar> and pushed the changes too
<dipankar> I am off to dinner
 * dipankar is away: Be Right Back
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the source fo sugar presence service obtained from http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/sucrose/glucose/sugar-presence-service/ looks better than the one under sugar-jhbuild
<kandarpk> its docstrings have a lot more info.
<kandarpk> and it looks upto date.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I had reported it on sugar mailing list quite sometime ago but didn't get amy response on it.
<manusheel> Kandarp, ok. Let me create a dev id for seeta.
<manusheel> Let us send it from there.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Have you created the git repo for exelearning?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Not yet.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: that would require pushing some 100MB code.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<dfarning> kandarpk, if you set up the repo and add me a a comitter, I can push the code for you:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok, I'll try to set up a repo. then.
<kandarpk> dfarning: why wasn't my method of rebuilding sugar-jhbuild working ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Is it working now?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: working on 10.04, dont have jhbuild on it.
<manusheel> Ok.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am not sure.
<dfarning> manusheel, who was working on jhbuild for 10.10
<kandarpk> dfarning: it was failing to build sugar-fructose or something like that, the 28th module.
<manusheel> dfarning: Kandarp has been working on it.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you send us the error message/
<manusheel> ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Not difficult to debug.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: will do that after sometime. setting git repo. on github
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, dfarning : http://github.com/kandarp/exelearning
<dfarning> kandarpk, sorry I get confused.  I can barely keep up with all the requests for bug reports and new tasks that manusheel asks for:)
<dfarning> kandarpk, manusheel any reason for not putting it on git.sl.org?
<manusheel> dfarning: No worries. The project has been growing dramatically.
<manusheel> dfarning: It should be kept over there.
<lfaraone> dipankar: please pull my changes and investigate updating your packagre to the newest standards version (3.8.4-> 3.9.1
<kandarpk> dfarning: wasn't sure how to make a repo there
<manusheel> kandarpk: Please put this at git.sugarlabs.org
<manusheel> kandarpk: Very easy.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sure
<manusheel> kandarpk: Create a repository at http://git.sugarlabs.org.
<manusheel> kandarpk: It is twice much easier to work with.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: will I need to register ofr creating a repo there ?
<manusheel> dfarning: We have been using github for quite a while on over other projects. Will ask developers to switch to git.sl.org.
<lfaraone> dipankar: hint, see if any of http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/upgrading-checklist.txt applies to you, make changes if necc, and bump the stndrds version in control.in
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes.
 * lfaraone will brb, appts.
<dfarning> manusheel, thanks. kandarpk can you make the repo on git.sl.org?  We want to make things as consistent as possible for new developers.
<manusheel> dfarning: Kandarp is doing that right now.
<dfarning> kandarpk, thanks.
<kandarpk> dfarning: np. :)
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, dfarning : http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/exelearning
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you add dfarning as a commiter?
<kandarpk> dfarning: done.
<dfarning> kandarpk, thanks I am pushing now.... I will take a couple of hours on my current connection.
<kandarpk> dfarning: will you be pushing the source you shared as tarball ?
<kandarpk> *I wont need to clone the repo then.
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes
<kandarpk> dfarning: great.
<kandarpk> I'll log into 10.10 , will try to work on jhbuild.
<kandarpk> dfarning, manusheel sir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/475527/
<kandarpk> pippy is failing to build.
<kandarpk> *install
<kandarpk> and hulahop failed to build http://paste.ubuntu.com/475526/
<mukul> neeraj, dipankar  sir: I am done with the packaging of turtleart
<mukul> neeraj, dipankar ,manusheel sir: Should I now create a repository in collab maint and push the package?
<dfarning> kandarpk,  I would forget about hulahop.  Please ask sascha how to remove drop xulrunner as a core dependancy?
<kandarpk> dfarning, http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/bugs/2010-February/007686.html
<kandarpk> dfarning: has this bug been solved ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, oops drop hulahop as a dependancy
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok, sascha doesn't seem to be online at #sugar
<manusheel> kandarpk: I'll send you his e-mail address. We'll copy
<manusheel> sugar-devel mailing list on it.
<dfarning> kandarpk, manusheel better if you ask on IRC of the Sugar-devel mailing list.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I don't think that bug has been fixed... but for Ubuntu/Debian we are going to switch from browse to surf.
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure. Thanks for the pointer.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok, we have decided on switching from browse to surf.
<dfarning> manusheel, we really have not choice.  either we spend a couple 100 hours now moving to surf or many 1000 hours later fighting with browse/xulrunner.
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure. That makes sense.
<manusheel> dfarning: Browsing internet and collaboration are two areas, which need some urgent work.
<manusheel> dfarning: jabber.sugarlabs.org taking 100% CPU time. In India, we cannot register to jabber.
<dfarning> manusheel, +1.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I was able to see some poeple online in the neighbourhood view
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: after maybe 25 min or so.
<manusheel> kandarpk: 25 mins is a very long time :-)
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: +1
<manusheel> kandarpk: Is registration working at your end on the sugar emulator/
<manusheel> ?
<satellit_> kandarpk: e-mail daveb and ask for reset of shared roster....This happens when it fills up
<kandarpk> satellit_: Ok, thanks a lot.
<mukul> neeraj sir: how does the uscan command work?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I see two people now.
<kandarpk> in neighbourhood view.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: registration ?
<mukul> dipankar sir: How to use the uscan command in watch file ??
<dipankar> just a sec
<mukul> dipankar, kandarpk ,neeraj sir: What is meant by proper uscan-ized URL?
<dipankar> mukul, I remember putting a flag with uscan
<dipankar> but which flag I forgot
<dipankar> mukul, the link here is what you are looking for: http://paste.ubuntu.com/475536/
<mukul> dipankar sir: My browser isn't working
<dipankar> mukul, browser? Mozilla?
<dipankar> mukul, to open a link try "Cntrl + Click on the link on Xchat"
<mukul> dipankar sir: Yes I know that
<mukul> but my browser isn't displaying anything...maybe some internet error with the connection
<mukul> dipankar sir: Could you tell me how uscan is used or is it essential?
<mukul> dipankar sir: I have made the package and created a repo at allioth. Should I push it now or does it require a review?
<dipankar> mukul, currently you can do away without using uscan
<dipankar> mukul, it will require a review by us first and then Luke
<dipankar> mukul, how about I take these things up tomorrow?
<mukul> dipankar sir: in the watch file I have written the link of the tarball from where I downloaded the turtle art activity.Is it ok?
<mukul> dipankar sir: I have no problem but it has been about 2 days when I hv almost done but not pushed it. Neeraj sir was guiding me on this.
<mukul> dipankar sir: What should I mail you all for review?
<mukul> debian folder(compressed) or .deb file or the whole package
<dipankar> mukul, nothing special. just mail all of us that you have pushed changes on your git repo and would like it get reviewed
<dipankar> .deb is just to check whether you package is working or not
<dipankar> mukul, its getting late
<dipankar> I must go to bed
<dipankar> :(
 * dipankar signs off! Great day to all
<mukul> dipankar sir: sure.Take care
<manusheel> mukul: Please let me know if you have issues.
<mukul> neeraj: Should I push my package
<mukul> ?
<manusheel> mukul: yes
<mukul> manusheel sir: I have pushed in the package sugar-turtleart-activity. I would like if someone reviews it.
<manusheel> mukul: Sure. Do we have warnings?
<mukul> manusheel sir: No only the 4 warnings which neeraj sir said everyone has and cannot be solved
<manusheel> mukul: Perfect.
<manusheel> mukul: Have you created an ITP for it?
<mukul> manusheel sir: Yes, all the remaining warnings were solved yesterday only
<manusheel> mukul: Great.
<manusheel> File an ITP for it.
<mukul> manusheel sir: I filed an ITP for it yesterday
<manusheel> mukul: Great.
<manusheel> mukul: We'll submit Turtle Art for review today.
<manusheel> Good work.
<dfarning> manusheel, the exe git repo is uploaded.
<manusheel> mukul: Congratulations on packaging Turtle Art successfully.
<manusheel> dfarning: Great. Thank you.
<satellit_> manusheel: dfarning:  Jabber reset
<satellit_> thank daveb on#sugar
<manusheel> satellit_: Glad to hear.
<manusheel> satellit_: Are you able to register to jabber.sugarlabs.org?
<satellit_> oops USR does not show any XO let me boot Soas....
<manusheel> satellit_: Sure.
<manusheel> Please let us know your results.
<satellit_> 2 min for CD...
<satellit_> 7 avitars on soas CD...
<satellit_> looks like USR last good is not starting presence service.
<satellit_> 10.04
<satellit_> manusheel: question: does it fill in jabber name as a default? I did not check that...
<satellit_> rebooting
<satellit_> yes it does
<satellit_> telepathy gabble : no connections, and timed out telepathy-salut stared version 0.3.11 (telepathy-glib version 0.10.1) from log
<manusheel> satellit_: Same issue.
<manusheel> satellit_: We encountered it too.
<satellit_> ok...
<manusheel> satellit_: Can you report this at ubuntu sugar mailing list?
<satellit_> ok
<satellit_> done
<satellitUSR-99a5> IRC works fine
<satellit_> surf 115 goes to sugarlabs wiki fine
<manusheel> satellit_: Thank you for posting at list serv.
<satellit_> yw  thanks fo all your valuable work on USR
<satellit_> s/for
<manusheel> satellit_: Can you try visiting www.youtube.com using surf?
<manusheel> satellit_: Appreciate it.
<satellit_> : )
<satellit_> will test it.....
<satellit_> yes comes up on screen: Broadcast yourself.....
<satellit_> but I need to upgrade Adobe Flash to see videos
<satellit_> apt upgrade fo 9.04+ fails
<satellit_> deb dl to journal will not install
<satellit_> manysheel: no Adobe....
<satellit_> manusheel: logged out of sugar-emulator and installed .deb Adobe-flash 10 to firefox. works fine with audio....
<satellit_> hp AMD Turion64x2 Laptop
<satellit_> In USR last working
<satellit_> manusheel: after turning radio on and off and loggong off and on to sugar-emulator..Presence seems to be on now on USR??????I see 10 avitars (XO)
<satellit_> (telepathy-gabble:2303): tp-glib-DEBUG: started version 0.8.12 (telepathy-glib version 0.10.1)  I do not understand smoke and mirrors of it?
<manusheel> satellit_: Very cool.
<manusheel> This is wonderful indeed.
<manusheel> satellit_: after turning radio on and off and loggong off and on to sugar-emulator..Presence seems to be on now on USR??????I see 10 avitars (XO)
<manusheel> satellit_: Why do you need to do the same steps a number of times?
<manusheel> alsroot: Hi Aleksey.
<manusheel> Around?
<manusheel> satellit_: Is presence working now?
<satellit_> manusheel: I do not know : It was 3 minutes ago
<manusheel> satellit_: Ok.
<manusheel> satellit_: We were informed that jabber.sugarlabs.org was not working in the morning. Glad it is working now.
<satellit_> I left USR running while I loaded Adobe in firefox in gnome Ubuntu 10.04 before I logged out I shut off radio in Control panel then turned it on. logged out to gnome , on return presence was working...?
<satellit_> I e-mailed daveb at solution grove and he reset shared roster and rebooted it
<satellit_> manusheel he is one running it
<manusheel> satellit_: Neat. Thank you for reporting the workflow followed at your end. Glad it worked.
<manusheel> satellit_: Yes, daveb is looking after that part.
<satellit_> me too but do not know why. Maybe it had switched to local and nedded reset
<satellit_> s/needed
<satellit_> not sure if reset from log out or radio button.....
<manusheel> Glad he reset the shared roster. satellit_, we would need to understand what caused that switching, if it took place.
<satellit_>  thinkif no answer from jabber it time out to local collaboration by default.
<satellit_> s/times
<manusheel> satellit_: Yes.
<manusheel> That should be the case.
<satellit_> jabber was not running when I logged in first time
<manusheel> But, appropriate alerts should be there for the same.
<satellit_> +1
<satellit_> and it should do periodic checks
<manusheel> satellit_: Yes, it was not running indeed. I'll add this as a feature request. Yes, periodic checks should be done too.
<manusheel> satellit_: This is one the very basic requirement.
<satellit_> I have lobbied for a feature on Cp to select presence or local with out reboot
<manusheel> satellit_: That is infact much better.
<satellit_> problem is with periodic checks is that you may want local colaboration
<manusheel> However, without reboot, I am not sure it would happen. Will need to study the code.
<manusheel> satellit_: Right. That is indeed a limitation to bear with periodic checks.
<manusheel> There would be a workaround for it.
<satellit_> in fedora "killall-telepathy-gabble" is command to turn it off
<satellit_> not in USR sugar
<satellit_> maybe list of previous jabber servers you have connected to..so could click on it to start it after stop
<manusheel> satellit_: Right. This is not in USR.
<manusheel> Let me take a note of it.
<manusheel> We should have this kind of a feature.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-10
<usr-Maverick> seems to work Ubuntu 10.10 maverick (development) I draged dropped applications to journal for surf 115 irc record.....
<usr-Maverick> manusheel: Cd works  USR 804
<usr-Maverick> I have avitars (XO ) in f1 neighborhood on jabber
<satellit_afk> maverick only has non working read 76 which updates to 86 still no start
<satellit_afk> good night
<dfarning> manusheel, did you get a chance to talk to luke about uploading patches for packages?
<satellit_> manusheel: I think I may understand dropping into sell on boot with USR 804:  The CD ejects too soon, before the writes complete to the USB drive?  At end of install to USB HD if you hit reboot button it ejects CD almost immediately leaving a screen full of errors saying ./dev/sro/ missing. It never procceedes from there and one has to use power off to shut down PC.
<satellit_> it never finishes writing and reading to HD.
<satellit_> Possible test: avoid the pop up and shut down normally.
<satellit_> I will do another install to HD to test this
<manusheel> satellit_: Thanks a lot. I hope we'll have a fresh set of observations after running this test.
<satellit_> is this a possibility?
<satellit_> testing now
<manusheel> satellit_: Yes, I think there is a possibility. Let us see after the test.
<satellit_> ok
<satellit_> manusheel: no way arround the reboot pop up.[1669.166145] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 769860    full screen of these.....: ( no change after 2 minutes)
<satellit_> The pop-up has nothing else on screen behind it......
<satellit_> power off only way out
<satellit_> dropped to BusyBox shell:
<satellit_> "exit" and it boots
<satellit_> ? BUG!
<manusheel> satellit_: Bug indeed.
<satellit_> Ubuntu Bug?
<manusheel> satellit_: Kindly report this at ubuntu sugar mailing list. I'll ask the developers to look at it.
<satellit_> what is mailing list e-mail?
<manusheel> satellit_: "Ubuntu SugarTeam" <ubuntu-sugarteam@lists.ubuntu.com>.  Could you please let me know the date version of the software.
<satellit_> http://140.186.70.115/isos/USR-i386-20100804.iso
<satellit_> 4 aug 2010
<satellit_> Ubuntu Maverick (development)? but about Ubuntu  on desktop says 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<manusheel> satellit_: Ok, this is one of the very recent ones. Yes, this is another minor bug you just reported.
<manusheel> satellit_: The text entry
<manusheel> has not been updated
<satellit_> ok
<manusheel> It seems. For Maverick USR. It is still using 10.04 Lucid Lynx. So, two bug reports. Let me send you the format for sharing issues at ubuntu sugar mailing list. That would help in easy communication with engineers.
<dfarning> satellit_ can you send a note to the ML about the ISO reporting the incorrect version number?  I forgot to update that:(
<satellit_> ok
<dfarning> satellit_ we need to assign the responsibility to someone more reliable then me:)
<satellit_> I think what you have here is great....
<satellit_> in CDROM/casper have filesystem.manifest and filesystem.manifest-desktop both have sugar entities is this supposed to be this way?
<dfarning> satellit_ We are still looking for a build system maintainer to figure stuff like that out:(
<satellit_> I am a nubie sorry just looking.....: )
<dfarning> satellit_you are welcome to it:)
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<manusheel> Around?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello sir.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Good morning
<satellit_> defarning: does the boot command "linux0' work in ubuntu? will it bypass shell. (It works in fedora when boot info is not correct)
<manusheel> kandarpk: David has uploaded the source at git for exelearning.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
 * lfaraone is back.
<lfaraone> apologies for the delays.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Hi Luke.
<kandarpk> hi lfaraone.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the package will work for ubuntu as it is.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, great. For Debian?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: 2 files are required to be changed
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I was thinking of creating a separate branch for debian
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: how do I do that ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: There are good ways of doing it.
<manusheel> Let me send you the git casts.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Would like you to watch git videos and arrive at a method.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: text/tutorial will be preferred.
<kandarpk> dfarning: can you run sugar ? you appear offline in my group view.
<manusheel> kandarpk: watch http://140.186.70.115/gitcasts/
<manusheel> kandarpk: you'll have to google search the problem if you need text/tutorial
<lfaraone> kandarpk: do you have a moment? sugar-log-activity installs a duplicate COPYING file in "usr/share/sugar/activities/Log.activity/COPYING". Could you add the proper rule to remove it?
<lfaraone> Other than that, log is ready.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I'll do it in 10min.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I just started sugar on maverick and made you a friend.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: awesome, thanks.
<kandarpk> dfarning: great.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I now see you in friend view.  I am running Sugar as a emulator on maverick if that make any difference.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I did the same yesterday but you dont appear online
<dfarning> I think there is a problem with the jabber server.... but that is an issue for another day.
<satellit_> dfarning: I am up on HD maverick 804 on jabber working fine
<kandarpk> dfarning: hmmm, I thought it was working fine, can see 7 people in my neighburhood view.
<dfarning> satellit_didn't you reboot the jabber server yesterday?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: btw, pull in my changes first :)
<satellit_> see  David farning and kandarp Avitars on f1 neighborhood
<satellit_> yes rebooted jabber yesterday now very fast
<dfarning> kandarpk, it is currently working but it needs to be rebooted every once in a while.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I'll need to clone it, didn't package it.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, by the way satellit_ is there in my neighbourhood view
<kandarpk> lfaraone: when we make branches, do we add all the files that are already present in some other branch or just add files which are different ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, when you branch off master, the new branch should contain the contents of master.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok. and if we add files to it, they will be specific to that branch ?
<satellitUSR-d206> works
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, your commits are only reflected in that branch
<lfaraone> kandarpk: until you merge them, that is.
<satellit_> USR 804 has no activities except for read which does not start
<satellit_afk> backlater
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok.
<lfaraone> Poll has been uploaded.
<manusheel> lfaraone: neat.
<manusheel> kandarpk:
<manusheel> Sending you the login details of dev@seeta.in
<manusheel> Please use that
<manusheel> for submitting patches at sugar-devel today.
<manusheel> kandarpk: sugar-devel@lists.sugarlabs.org
<manusheel> this is the e-mail
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sir, the two sources of presence service are very different
<lfaraone> manusheel: is neeraj going to be around today?
<alsroot> manusheel: pong
<manusheel> lfaraone: yes.
<manusheel> alsroot: Hi Aleksey.
<alsroot> manusheel: Hi
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: what should I do ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: This is regarding?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the source obtained from the tarball is very different, it has collabora in copyright as well
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the presence service package
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, can you send an e-mail on it at list serv.
<manusheel> kandarpk: We need answer on it at the earliest.
<manusheel> alsroot: How have you been?
<manusheel> alsroot: One of the missing pieces that the S.88 on F11 team is facing is the ability for a.sl.o to output results in a 'microformat'.  They have rewritten the updater code but still need to modify a.sl.o to output both xml and 'microformat'.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, dfarning : please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/476001/  and http://paste.ubuntu.com/476003/
<manusheel> alsroot: Can you share pointers on how we can proceed on it?
<alsroot> manusheel: you can take http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/slo-activities/repos/mainline/blobs/master/site/app/webroot/services/update-aslo.php(to test it, try http://activities.sugarlabs.org/services/update-aslo.php?id=usbcreator&appVersion=0.86) as an example to create microformat updater
<alsroot> manusheel: but keep in mind, current ASLO is inherited from old AMO and PHP based, new one will be django based
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<manusheel> alsroot: When are we shifting to Django?
<alsroot> manusheel: when if found a doer for that :) (ASLO will be a part of 0sugar, and I will tweak it anyway, but it is not in my first-time plans)
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: location of tarball :
<kandarpk> http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/sucrose/glucose/sugar-presence-service/
<manusheel> kandarpk: Thank you.
<dfarning> kandarpk, what are you you looking for?  For information on presence service please ask tomeu in #sugar he is the expert.
<kandarpk> dfarning: the source code of presence service is different
<kandarpk> under sugar-jhbuild and the one in the tarball
<dfarning> kandarpk, sugar-jhbuild is the current 'head' of development and the tarball will be snapshot from the day it was released.
<dfarning> kandarpk, what are you working on?
<kandarpk> dfarning: but the tarball looks more upto date
<kandarpk> dfarning: please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/476001/  and http://paste.ubuntu.com/476003/
<lfaraone> dfarning: re https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/614388 , do we want sugar-emulator to start fullscreen? isn't fullscreen sugar what the GDM / KDM session is for?
<manusheel> dfarning: Kandarp will be writing a request for review for docstrings for Sugar API documentation.
<kandarpk> dfarning: first link is the file obtained from the tarball
<manusheel> dfarning: Kandarp is working on the first request to be submitted at sugar-devel.
<manusheel> list serv.
<dfarning> kandarpk, please ask tomeu on Sugar what is happening. I thought that jhbuild was alway the most recent code.
<ankur> hi dfarning :)
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes.
<manusheel> kandarpk: If tomeu is not around, use the login e-mail provided to you. Send an e-mail at sugar-devel explaining what you are trying to do, and feedback if possible.
<dfarning> lfaraone, sugar in a tiny window is pretty unusable.  Sugar in a full screen emulator is pretty handy.
<dfarning> ankur, hello
<ankur> I was getting confused somewhat,
<ankur> can you help me right now?
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay. this sounds like something to A) push upstream, B) push into Debian.
<ankur> hi lfaraone :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, especially since we have no window decorators to change from full screen to windowed.
<lfaraone> dfarning: to get in B), it should be a properly documented patch.
<dfarning> lfaraone,   +1 this should go into debian.
<dfarning> ankur, sure
<ankur> dfarning,  when we say debugging should be available by default
<ankur> what exactly do we mean?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: also, please specify in debian/gbp.conf of sugar-speak-activity that your tarballs are bz2 compressed, otherwise pristine-tar doens't find them.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Sure.
<dfarning> ankur,  in .sugar/debug there are some setting to turn debugging on and off.
<ankur> yes
<ankur> i saw that
<ankur> i just have to uncomment that?
<lfaraone> dfarning: isn't there a reason that's off by default?
<dfarning> ankur, in beta releases it is traditional to turn all debugging on becuase most users are developers anyway.
<lfaraone> dfarning: so we'll need to reupload when we're released, I expect.
<dfarning> lfaraone, yes.  We will turn them back off just before the maverick release.
<dfarning> ankur, yes that is all you have to do.
<dfarning> lfaraone, this one seems like it might be ubuntu specific.  I guess we don't to fill user's logs in debian,
<lfaraone> dfarning: fair enough. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport/DeveloperHowTo might be useful to automagically collect such information when using ubuntu-bug :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, yes I also filed that request with manu.... I am not sure who he assigned it to yet.
<lfaraone> dfarning: ideally, so we can avoid the second upload, we can say "if apport is enabled, then enable logging"
<dfarning> lfaraone, I would a) like to add hooks to arport and b) add a report a bug button on the frame.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I don't know how to do that?
<lfaraone> dfarning: this has the benefit of automatically turning off when apport is off (which happens as we near RC status), and will work in Debian too. (since apport techically could be used in debian)
<dfarning> lfaraone, can you show ankur how to set that up?
<lfaraone> dfarning: .sugar/debug is a shell script, so I think you can just test for it.
<ankur> dfarning, was on phn
<ankur> just a min
<dfarning> lfaraone, yes, sugar debug runs as startup time to set the variable.
<lfaraone> dfarning: right. so, apport runs as a service. we can use `status` to test if apport is running
<dfarning> lfaraone, that makes sense.
<manusheel> neeraj: Hi Neeraj.
<lfaraone> dfarning: I'm just not sure how to do tht other than using a string test.
<dfarning> ankur, are you following this:)
<neeraj_> manusheel, hi sir
<ankur> dfarning,  reading , got a call , sry :(
<dfarning> ankur, luke's suggestion is harder but more correct.
<dfarning> ankur, np
<ankur> dfarning,  read it and adding apport button /automatic bug report was assgined to me :)
<lfaraone> ankur: I've been talking about the implementation details with micahg in #ubuntu-motu.
<ankur> one thing
<dfarning> ankur, well then you are all set.  apport is a debugging tool which is available in Ubuntu and Debian to help users create high quality bug reports.
<ankur> i wante d to confim that report a bug will launch apport to file the bug?
<ankur> i mean "report a bug" button in frame
<dfarning> ankur, +1 it will use all apport to collect all of the necessary date, automatically create a bug report, and upload it to launchpad.
<ankur> dfarning,  okay. well , i went thorugh the frame code and grasped some of it :) . Some pointers will help here to proceed and make task look more simpler :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I tried to update read activity and pushed that at http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/temp-read-activity.git;a=summary
<ankur> i jsut wanted to confirm though , (acc. to human interface guidlines) the button will be added in bottom panel?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: please see if the steps were ok.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: I don't see anything there that is newer than 9 days ago...
<dfarning> ankur, now lfaraone is looking a how to add a test to ./sugar/debug to 'test' in apport is on.  If apport on then create logs -- if apport off do not create log.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: yeah, you were busy so I didn't ask earlier
<lfaraone> kandarpk: is there a reason you didn't just push up to the normal repository?
<dfarning> ankur, yes I think the bottom panel will be fine.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: that is maintained by Jonas, and I made a lot of changes in some files ( commit messages will tell )
<kandarpk> so I thought it will be better if you could verify the steps
<ankur> dfarning,  one more thing , our patches will be included in next upstream release?
<ankur> or we will carry them forward?
<kandarpk> dfarning, manusheel sir: tomeu says one of the files I looked at is under sugar-toolkit.
<kandarpk> and I am confused.
<dfarning> ankur, I don't understand apport well enough to be much help.  I would start by looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport and all of the pages to which it links.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: few things: A) you renamed the package to sugar-read-activity, it was called sugar-read-activity-0.86 before.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: that was for testing on all versions, will correct that to -0.86.
<dfarning> ankur, then I would look for an example of a package in ubutu which uses the apport hook and start by copying what they did:)
<lfaraone> kandarpk: B) for some reason you didn't properly apply the new version, when I build I get a giant diff.
<ankur> dfarning,  okay :)
<lfaraone> kandarpk: C) you added rules to recreate the upstream tarball. There is already handling for this in rules' upstream-tarball include.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: D) you should ask Sayamindu to release a 87 tarball on download.sl.o
<lfaraone> kandarpk: make snese?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: a doubt in C
<dfarning> ankur, and yes pushing upstream is my biggest concern.  We need to push as much upstream as possiable.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: does the upstream-tarball include rule create a tarball if it doesn't fine it upstream
<lfaraone> kandarpk: dimmi.
<kandarpk> *s/fine/find/
<lfaraone> kandarpk: no. the solution for that problem is to tell upstream nicely that they really should create a tarball.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: ideally we'd only use the custom build-your-own tarball with unresponsive or uncooperative upstreams.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I did mail Syaamindu.
<dfarning> ankur, every delta, or difference between Ubuntu, Debian, and Sugar Labs code is something we will need to maintain forever.  ie deal with at every release update.
<kandarpk> on 23rd July.
<kandarpk> lfaraone ^^
<ankur> that means the thing which are ubuntu-specific are for ever?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: has he said anything?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I'll need to confirm his email-id I think.
<kandarpk> No reply
<dfarning> ankur, in order to keep our maintenance burden as low as possiable we want to push as much upstream as possiable.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay, hold off on read for now unless we *need* to upgrade.
<ankur> dfarning,  okay :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: sure, was practicing updating a package if tarball wasn't there.
<ankur> lfaraone,  i used sugar apt-get source etoys to get source of etoys
<lfaraone> ankur: okay
<ankur> then i was not able to look up from where i should look
<ankur> for the section in which etoys come
<lfaraone> ankur: well, we've established etoys is in non-free, right?
<dfarning> ankur, and yes, we will be maintain some ubuntu specific stuff as patches.... forever.  But, If we keep the number and size of the patches to a minimum it can be done effectively.
<ankur> lfaraone,  yes
<ankur> i concluded that from the discussions we had on mailing list
<ankur> dfarning,  sure :)
<lfaraone> ankur: right, so to figure out how the package said it was in non-free, grepping debian/ for "non-free" would seem like a sensible way to find the right location, no?
<ankur> yes, but i was not able to find d debian/ , and grep thing didn't struck my mind :) thanks
<ankur> lfaraone,  done :)
<lfaraone> ankur: cool, did you find the right spot?
<ankur> it is non-free/games . now after i update etoys-activity can you review it again if it needs any more changes.?
<ankur> yes lfaraone  i was jut not looking at right place :)
<ankur> i will mark it for r? okay?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: how do I specify the compression type in gbp.conf ?
<ankur> lfaraone,  if there is some problem in make file of an activity , can that be cause of an activity not running? if the package has built successfully? where does in intallation to execution of activity, does make file roles come in?
<lfaraone> ankur: cool, sure. your package will be in contrib, btw. (contrib/x11)
<lfaraone> ankur: probably not, although the make file mgiht not have installed everythign in the right place.
<kandarpk> dfarning, manusheel sir: what is sugar-toolkit ?
<ankur> okay , did you receive a mail of Gonzalo in ubuntu -sugarteam mailing list as well?
<ankur> my paint activity was not starting  , so he suggested some changes.
<lfaraone> ankur: I didn't read it, but I remember a subject line like that.
<ankur> now i was having a slight problem to replace what with what as it was a diff file and i have not worked much on diff files
<lfaraone> kandarpk: see sugar's gbp.conf file. http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar.git;a=blob;f=debian/gbp.conf;
<ankur> he suggested some changes in makefile
<dfarning> kandarpk, see http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Development_Team/Sugar_Architectual_Diagram
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok.
<ankur> lfaraone,  this might help :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0909/ApportPkgHooks
<kandarpk> dfarning: is the code under sugar-jhbuild/install/lib/python2.6/site-packages/sugar/presence that of the sugar-toolkit module ?
<kandarpk> that is what I think tomeu told.
<lfaraone> ankur: re debug, you want to do an if "status dbus | grep -q start/running"
<lfaraone> ankur: re debug, you want to do an if "LANG=C status dbus | grep -q start/running" *
<dfarning> kandarpk, you would have to look (grep) under sugar-jhbuild/source/ to find which module the file(s) is in.
 * lfaraone will brb.
<ankur> dfarning, i will study about apport and get back to you , though might not today.............
<dfarning> ankur, thanks it will take time.
<ankur> dfarning,  :) bye
<dfarning> ankur, bye
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Any help required on sugar toolkit? Saw your message.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the module under sugar-jhbuild/install/lib/python2.6/site-packages/sugar/presence is that of sugar-toolkit
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the presence service code is present under /media/66300b7d-928f-48f9-a8ed-42508443b91b/home/kandarp/sugar-jhbuild/sugar-jhbuild/source/sugar-presence-service/src
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: How does it affect the API documentation?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the documentation is using sugar-toolkit source
<kandarpk> the one made using epydocs too is using sugar-toolkit
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Any issues on this front?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: no issues if we are documenting the presence module( the sugar-toolkit one) and not sugar-presence-service
<manusheel> kandarpk: What are the issues with sugar-presence-service?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: it is present in a different directory and our script isn't written to read that
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, can we make our script to read that?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Is there some other workaround for it?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir, that will be easy.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: we'll just need to copy the sugar-presence-service/src folder to our working directory
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: we might be making the same mistake with other modules as well.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: datastore.py too are two different files
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok. I see.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: we need to understand what does the files under site-packages/sugar/  represent.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, Kandarp.
<manusheel> Absolutely.
<manusheel> kandarpk: We can ask about this at #sugar channel.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: how should I put this forward ?
<kandarpk> I am confused myself
<manusheel> kandarpk: You can
<manusheel> ask it like this -
<manusheel> "
<manusheel> kandarpk: You can put it like this - "Wish to arrive at an understanding on the files under site-packages/sugar. Any pointers, appreciated."
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
 * lfaraone is back
<neeraj> lfaraone, Hi :)
<neeraj> I have updated http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/tasks. Also, I think we don't need lintian override as we discussed before. I am not getting that warning. I think you got that warning because previously there was a typo in Depends field.
<neeraj> I used debian for running lintian command.
<lfaraone> ✄
<manusheel> lfaraone, neeraj: Are we at a consensus on this part?
<lfaraone> neeraj: which override
<neeraj> lfaraone, lintian override for warning http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/30/%23ubuntu-sugarteam.html#t19:08
<neeraj> *in sugar-record-activity
<lfaraone> neeraj: I do not see that problem presenting itself, no.
<neeraj> lfaraone, Ok. So you are not getting that warning now.. right?
<lfaraone> I'm testing as much.
<dfarning> kandarpk, did you figure out you question?
<dfarning> with tomeu?
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes.
<kandarpk> dfarning: we need to start with basic code which we understand well.
<dfarning> kandarpk, was it about how the various modules fit together?
<dfarning> kandarpk, +1
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes, trying to figure out how the code affects the UI.
<lfaraone> neeraj: btw, what we've been referring to as the "other-X11" license should probably be called the Expat license. I'll make that change right now.
<dfarning> neeraj, can you edit the debian wiki?
<neeraj> lfaraone, ok.
<neeraj> dfarning, task one?
<dfarning> neeraj I can't log in
<dfarning> neeraj yes
<neeraj> Ok. what I have to edit?
<dfarning> I was wondering if you could add some columes to the table to keep track of where the packages are in the flow to Marerick.
<dfarning> neeraj, ie have they bee accepted in to unstable and have they been accepted into maverick.
<neeraj> dfarning, I think some packages which were completed have been removed from task wiki. How we will  track them? Also, one extra column will be sufficient?
<dfarning> neeraj can you add the completed packages back to the table?  How ever you chose to represent the data is fine.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I've updated s-speak-a and s-log-a. Please review them when you get time.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did we put an r?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: sure.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: just did that
<lfaraone> dfarning: why do we  need to manually maintain a table when we already  have multidistrotools?
<lfaraone> dfarning: qa.ubuntuwire.org/multidistrotools/sugar.html
<kandarpk> Ok thanks everyone, good night
<dfarning> lfaraone, I would like to make sure we have a single place where we can see what is getting stuck and a place to note about what needs to be done to more it forward.
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay, so it seems you'd like something like what we have with MDT but with comments?
<dfarning> lfaraone, yes.  Once the package flow is ingrained and the number of package in the pipeline is back down to a more normal level we can use MDT.
<neeraj> lfaraone,Acco to wiki, while patching, we update the changelog file also. But currently we are working on multiple issues related to  "sugar-0.88". So, suppose I create a debdiff file and update the version number.
<lfaraone> neeraj: I'm not sure what you meant by the second part of the last sentense.
<lfaraone> *sentce
<lfaraone> *sentence
<neeraj> Now if other team members have a patch for some other bug in sugar-0.88 and my patch is still in progress (not released) then what changes they should make in changelog.
<neeraj> I mean suppose latest name in changelog file is <name-version>2ubuntu1, In my debdiff I will rename it to 2ubuntu1. Now if dipankar wants to add debdiff for another bug
<neeraj> what he should do to avoid conflict. I hope you get my question.
<neeraj> *rename it to 2ubuntu*2*
<neeraj> lfaraone, I think I have got my answer by going through this link  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concurrent_Versions_System#Features Second paragraph says we will need to change our old debdiff if someones else patch accepted first.
<manusheel> neeraj: Neat.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-11
 * lfaraone waves.
 * lfaraone is looking at sugar-log-a
<lfaraone> log approved, uploaded to ftp-master.
<dfarning> lfaraone, you rock
<lfaraone> dfarning: happy to help :)
 * lfaraone is looking at sugar-irc-a
<lfaraone> is ankur around?
<dfarning> lfaraone, I have not seen him this evening.
<satellit_afk> dfarning: is http://140.186.70.115/  isos off limits? I am forbidden to access it have the builds moved for USR?
<dfarning> satellit_afk, sorry I am moving things to usr.sugarlabs.org
<dfarning> satellit_afk, It is going to take a few more hours to finalized the move.
<satellit_afk> ok thanks...let me know link when you are done.....)
<lfaraone> manusheel: do you know if any of the SEETA engineers will be on tonight? (specifically ankur, but if any of them will be would be helpful as well)
<lfaraone> irc uploaded.
 * lfaraone -> zzz.
 * lfaraone waves.
<dfarning> hey lfaraone look like you made good progress on reviews last night.
<lfaraone> dfarning: heh, thanks.
<dfarning> lfaraone, what is the plan for today?
<lfaraone> dfarning: etoys, record, speak.
<lfaraone> dfarning: log, poll, and irc are now in Debian proper.
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1. is it time for neeraj to file sync requests for maverick?
<lfaraone> dfarning: sure.
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok I'll ask him to do that
<lfaraone> dfarning: re fullscreen sugar-emulator, someone else disagrees with you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/614388
<dfarning> lfaraone, one thing I am confused about.... as a MOTU (or sugar-uploader) can you approve sync requests?
<lfaraone> dfarning: Yes.
<lfaraone> dfarning: but the buttons actually need to be pushed by an archive admin.
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok that explains things.  So for now 1) neeraj files, 2) you (as sugar uploader) approve, and 3) archive admin pushes button.
<lfaraone> dfarning: yep.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello sir.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Hi Luke.
<lfaraone> hello manusheel
<manusheel> kandarpk: We should submit the first set of patches on docstrings at sugar-devel. Kindly send it to me for review.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Luke, Ankur and team will be around soon.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Did convey your morning message to them.
<manusheel> mukul: Hi Mukul.
<mukul> manusheel sir: Hi
<manusheel> kandarpk: Any help required on API documentation part?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: wont be able to create patches right now.
<lfaraone> manusheel: well, they were all minor changes I committed directly.
<manusheel> mukul: Let us send the activity for review today.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: it will require some study
<manusheel> lfaraone: Ok, could you please let me know about the changes. Will document them.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you elaborate. Any help required?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: re sugar-speak-activity, your "GPL" tag is more accurately described as "GPL-1+", since when they don't specify a version, you can assume any that you want.
<mukul> manusheel sir:yes, but I will make some changes in 15 mins. Then it should be ready as per the mail sent to me.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok, got it.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: to add a patch, it should be of some relevance.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I dont kow the functionality of these modules yet
<manusheel> mukul: Neat.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Which functionality are you starting with?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I think graphics should be aesy to understand
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yesterday tomeu suggested to relate the modules to the sugar UI
<kandarpk> so in that sense, graphics should be the easiest
<lfaraone> etoys uploaded.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure. That would make sense.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Very neat. Thanks.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Which sub-module?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Any specific changes you made in e-toys?
<lfaraone> manusheel: any changes made can be seen by looking at the log.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: will try graphics.animator.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: it is something related to change in frame with time I guess
<lfaraone> manusheel: specific to s-etoys-a, I renamed other-X11 in copyright to Expat, I reordered licence text per the proper form, unset DMUA (which I had set previously), corrected a typo in the description, updated my email.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: corrected GPL to GPL-1+ in speak
 * lfaraone is looking at record.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thank you. Very helpful. Yes, was looking at the logs.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Neat.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Do we know the developer, who authored this module?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: haven't looked for that.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I'll just check it out.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure, please let me know.
 * dipankar says hello
<dipankar> dfarning, how are you?
<dipankar> lfaraone, hey
<lfaraone> hi dipankar
<dipankar> lfaraone, you wanted to meet us?
<dipankar> something important
<lfaraone> dipankar: nothing urgent, I just had some things I wanted to ask you guys to do / look at, but it wasn't a big deal.
<manusheel> dipankar: Hi Dipankar. Are you able to connect to the jabber server now?
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: couldn't find much info. about the author of graphics.animator
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: It seems we have to start with our original plan, i.e. understand things and ask for reviews.
<kandarpk> alsroot has written some submodules in graphics, if he can help
<dfarning> dipankar, did you see the discussion on the fullscreen bug?
 * dipankar is sorry for replying late
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok. if you need to discuss anything, do tell us. :)
<dipankar> manusheel, sir I have to try that
 * alsroot alsroot rewrote sugar-toolkit(and graphics.animator in particular) in vala, so can help a bit
<dipankar> dfarning, yeah I saw that discussion.
<lfaraone> dipankar / kandarpk , please add a watchfile to sugar-record-activity.
<dipankar> kandarpk, you up for it? or shall I do it?
<dipankar> :)
<dfarning> dipankar, can you check to see how the package gcompris and tux paint open?  That will give as a good data point.
<kandarpk> dipankar: if you are really busy.
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk. gcompris and tux paint then
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> kandarpk, I am not that busy :) just wanted to confirm whether you are free from your side...
<manusheel> alsroot: Thank you so much.
<kandarpk> dipankar: working.
<dipankar> kandarpk, done. I will do it
<kandarpk> alsroot: thats great :)
<manusheel> alsroot: How can our developers understand the code for sugar-toolkit and sugar.graphics module? An approach you would like to suggest?
<dipankar> any info on polyol?
<dipankar> dfarning, btw, am I supposed download and check the applications?
<dipankar> *check -> check their source codes
<dfarning> dipankar, the original patch rejector had a very good point about expected behavior.  We should match expected behavior or create a new standard if one has not yet been defined.
<dfarning> dipankar, just install them on you computer and see how they open by default -- full screen or windowed.
<alsroot> manusheel: heh, I can share only my own experience, read the code :)
<dipankar> dfarning, sorry :( but unable to get you. (your previous statement)
<alsroot> manusheel: if there is particular questions, will try to ask (but animator stuff is not obvious:/)
<dipankar> dfarning, * 10 minutes to download tux paint
<alsroot> s/ask/answer/
<kandarpk> alsroot: any suggestion on submodule that will be easy to start with ?
<manusheel> alsroot: Thanks for the pointers. Appreciate it.
<dfarning> One of the key points to useability is that things should work the way you expect them to work.  Ie apple products are very intuitive.
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk. like provide what consumer want
<alsroot> kandarpk: just sugar-toolkit/src/sugar/graphics/animator.py and classes where Animator is in use, e.g., palette.py palettewindow.py
<dfarning> dipankar, one of the most effective ways to makes things intutative is to make them act similarly ie Ctrl C and Ctrl X are pretty predicatble.
<dipankar> ok
<manusheel> dipankar: Usability extends beyond consumer wants. It also looks at what consumer would have not thought about.
<dfarning> dipankar, we want to do the same thing so all packages focused toward young children open the same way -- either windowed or full screen.
<manusheel> dfarning: +1
<kandarpk> alsroot: Ok, start with animator.py
<dipankar> manusheel, dfarning ohk.
<dipankar> dfarning, I will be right back, <dinner>
 * dipankar is away: Be Right Back
<dfarning> dipankar, interestingly usability almost never ask a consumer what they want.  Instead they focuse video cameras on users faces, hands and screens while asking users to perform task.
<dfarning> dipankar, by doing a analysis on how much users struggle/enjoy task the designer determines the UI.
<dfarning> dipankar, it is a bit more complicated than that:)  But in general a developers gut is not a very effective design tool:( unless you are designing tools for developers:)
<kandarpk> dfarning, lfaraone: how can I remove a file present in two branches from only one of them in a git repo ?
 * ankur says hi to all :) 
<dfarning> kandarpk, swith to the branch and git rm FILENAME.
<dfarning> ankur, hello
<ankur> dfarning,  hello :0
<ankur> :)
<ankur> sorry for ":0"
<ankur> hi lfaraone
<lfaraone> kandarpk: if you change one branch the other is unmodified...
<lfaraone> hi ankur
<kandarpk> lfaraone, dfarning: Ok.
<lfaraone> kandarpk / dipankar , did either of you have a chance to get to the watchfile of record?
<ankur> lfaraone,  did you get in touch with sougar-motu developer regarding apport ?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I haven't done that.
<lfaraone> ankur: I provided you with a bash test to verify whether apport was running yesterday.
<lfaraone> ankur: let me find it in the log
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:17:40)
<ankur> i am too looking for it :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am doing it
<dipankar> lfaraone, I just returned from dinner
<lfaraone> ankur: "if LANG=C status apport | grep -q start/running; then echo Apport is Running; else echo Apport is Not Running; fi"
<dipankar> dfarning, then it all comes down to 'guessing' but with some calculations :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: fair enough.
<ankur> lfaraone,  okay the one you provided me yesterday was for dbus , i thought at that time you were talking to kandarp
<lfaraone> ankur: s/dbus/apport/ :) that was just an example
<ankur> lfaraone,  testing  it , one min
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am unable to find the upstream package location for record activity.
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, sources for sugar activities are usually on downloads.sugarlabs.org, right?
<dfarning> dipankar, yes in the same way the music is guessing which note to play next:)  So call it an art
<lfaraone> dipankar: *download.sugarlabs.org
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk
<dipankar> lfaraone, on it
<lfaraone> dipankar: if you do a google search for record, and limit the search to the download.sugarlabs.org site, you can find it :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok that method. I generally forget about that
<ankur> lfaraone,  okay that test is for checking if the application is running or not?
<ankur> or process?
<lfaraone> ankur: it tells me whether a service is running or not. In this case, apport.
<ankur> okay and it told me this time that it is not running but we could use the same thing in our .sugar/debug to check
<ankur> that is what you are pointing to?
<dipankar> lfaraone, :( I guess I have to look for some place else
<dipankar> "http://download.sugarlabs.org/activities/4081/
<lfaraone> ankur: yeah, if it's running, then we want to enable logs.
<lfaraone> but I'm not sure if that'll work in Debian.
<ankur> okay so if it is running , we will enable logs.And in the process we would also llike to start appot process simultaneously with start of sugar-emulator?
<dipankar> lfaraone, shall I leave watch file blank then?
<ankur> lfaraone,  thanks for reviewing etoys and irc :)
<lfaraone> ankur: my pleasure.
<lfaraone> dipankar: nope.
<lfaraone> dipankar: what query have you been using to find record?
<dipankar> lfaraone, this is the folder for record activity : http://download.sugarlabs.org/activities/4081/
<ankur> lfaraone,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0909/ApportPkgHooks is this link any good for me to read?
<lfaraone> dipankar: http://www.google.com/search?q=site:download.sugarlabs.org+record tells me something different.
<dipankar> lfaraone, oops, I used small r
<dipankar> record
<lfaraone> ankur: yes, but that's a different issue. we both want to have logs created (checking if apport is running), and to automatically include logs in bugs (apport hooks do that)
<ankur> okay , so currently in the direction of adding this faeture , what direction should i proceed as of now?
<lfaraone> ankur: first patch is to say "if apport is enabled, enable logging"
<lfaraone> ankur: after some research, I determined that the proper if test should be "invoke-rc.d apport status" so that we can achieve maximum portability.
<dipankar> lfaraone, done : http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-record-activity.git;a=commit;h=cad9b8a03cb2f5e08b2044fb544193659b459fce
<lfaraone> dipankar: cool.
<lfaraone> dipankar: that's not a valid URL.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ?
<lfaraone> dipankar: "http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/sucrose/fructose/Record/ failed: 404 Not Found<"
<dipankar> lfaraone, oh.
<dipankar> just a sec
<ankur> lfaraone,  shouldn't  it be something like that we add a patch to run apport in starting sugar script as well and add apport in dependencies as well.then perform these checks .i am asking basics but still i wanted to make it sure that what i was thinking was right or someting i missed :)
<lfaraone> ankur: we don't want to start apport if it's not already running...
<dipankar> lfaraone, now it should be done
<lfaraone> ankur: the goal is *if* apport is running, then we assume the user wants to report bugs, and therefore enable logging and expose "report a bug" somewhere.
<lfaraone> ankur: if it's not running, then we don't enable logging.
<ankur> lfaraone,  okay :) , i got confused with the nature of feature  , got it now.
<dipankar> lfaraone, http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-record-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/watch;h=9c108b5a3b8dca35835cfc4727bc1ce13607d6ca;hb=9f917b40e1f47f1e3e23be7f3e6b434ac2ecad76
<dipankar> dfarning, I have downloaded the tux paint
<dipankar> dfarning, but there seems to be no option for fullscreen on it
<ankur> so what i do now is check if apport is running or not , then enable debugging . Now i was running through apport manual but was not able to figure out whatt kind of changes would i have to make in sugar code.like i was confused that we apport automatically intercepts whenever there is a crash by seeing the nature of termination signal or is it something else?
<dfarning> dipankar, it opens in a window?
<dipankar> dfarning, yup
<dfarning> dipankar, I guess I was wrong:( what about gcompris?
<dipankar> dfarning, just a minute, I need to download it first
<dfarning> dipankar, gcompris is _huge_
<dipankar> dfarning, 65 mb! 20 minutes
<ankur> lfaraone,  around?
<lfaraone> ankur: yes.
<ankur> lfaraone,  so what i do now is check if apport is running or not , then enable debugging . Now i was running through apport manual but was not able to figure out whatt kind of changes would i have to make in sugar code.like i was confused that we apport automatically intercepts whenever there is a crash by seeing the nature of termination signal or is it something else?
<lfaraone> ankur: right, if a sugar application segfaults or has a uncaught traceback, it may trigger apport
<ankur> so shall i work on patch now? or there are other things to be added here ?
<lfaraone> ankur: that's fine.
<lfaraone> record looks good, uploaded.
<ankur> lfaraone,  if you are free , can you check what might be problem with paint activity?
<ankur> i can forward you the mail from it's upstream author but  i was not able to gain much help from that
<lfaraone> ankur: sure.
<ankur> lfaraone,  sent you two mails , one was the initial question from my side and other was the reply
<dipankar> dfarning, 5 minutes more
<dipankar> * to download gcompris
<ankur> between for slider puzzle review , you mentioned reimporting the pacakage . apart from just importing the package  what other steps have to be followed after that?
<ankur> lfaraone,  as i was not clear on this issue as well
<lfaraone> ankur: I don't recall, did I say anything else in the email?
<dfarning> dipankar, thanks
 * lfaraone has a terrible memory, which is why he likes to write things down.
<ankur> shall i forward you the mail again?
<ankur> lfaraone,  it was some days back and i dont believe you have terrible memory :)
<dfarning> neeraj, did you see we have a couple of packages in ubuntu which are ready to be synced with maverick?
<neeraj> dfarning, yes.
<dipankar> dfarning, completed installing gcompris
<dfarning> neeraj, can you request syncs when you get a chance?
<dfarning> dipankar, cool.
<dfarning> mukul, how are you?
<ankur> lfaraone, manu sir told me you wanted to talk to me about something , is there any thing else as well?
<neeraj> dfarning, doing that.
<dipankar> dfarning, it is a nice application. I can Maximize too
<lfaraone> ankur: did you try to apply the patch and see if it works?
<mukul> dfarning, I am good. completed packaging of sugar-turtleart-activity
<ankur> lfaraone,  not yet , will do it
<dfarning> dipankar, so it open as a window which can be maximized?
<dipankar> dfarning, yes. By Maximize I mean not the full screen mode
<dfarning> mukul, cool.  are you waiting for a review from Luke?
<mukul> dfarning, Yes
<dfarning> dipankar, ok let's think about this a while before moving forward.  do you have other stuff to work on in the meantime?
<neeraj> dfarning, lfaraone which packages should I request for sync in ubuntu. There are currently 21 packages which are not in Maverick but we don't need all of them to be synced. http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/multidistrotools/sugar.html
<dipankar> dfarning, actually, I am also looking into the modem configuration bug
<dfarning> mukul, nice.
<dipankar> dfarning, ERROR: gsm connection was not set in Gconf
<lfaraone> neeraj: use your judgement. what A) packages have we uploaded, B) packages we haven't uploaded ourselves but would still be useful.
<dfarning> dipankar, translate sugar-*-activities and python-box2d
<dipankar> dfarning, translate here meaning? :?
<dipankar> * sorry for my ignorance
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am having this problem in generating the copyright_newhints file
<dfarning> dipankar, I justed listed the files luke described in A.
<neeraj> dfarning, was that for me?
<dipankar> lfaraone, dipankar@dipankar-laptop:~/sugar-act/sugar-log-activity$ DEB_MAINTAINER_MODE=1 fakeroot debian/rules pre-build
<dipankar> dpkg-checkbuilddeps -B
<dipankar> test -x debian/rules
<dipankar> mkdir -p "."
<dipankar> ERROR: copyright-check disabled - touch debian/copyright_hints to enable.
<dipankar> make: *** [debian/stamp-copyright-check] Error 1
<dfarning> neeraj, dipankar I sorry got confused.
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. so the error is informing you that the check is disabled. have you tried following what it says to enable the check
<dipankar> dfarning, no problem :)
<ankur> lfaraone,  you saw the mail i forwarded you ? slider puzzle one?
<lfaraone> ankur: yes.
<neeraj> dfarning, lfaraone ok. Last question. I have to skip browse-activity as afaik it's not working in ubuntu.. right?
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am trying. just a minute
<lfaraone> ankur: ah, the error you are getting is because you can't raise an exception as a string.
<dfarning> neeraj, yes for now.... we are going to have to start working on surf instead.
<lfaraone> ankur: which is a bug and needs to be fixed, but fixing that will still cause an exception to be raised (which is because something's missing)
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk. now its working. Any reason for the error?
<lfaraone> dipankar: yes, you did not create the hints file.
<ankur> lfaraone,  this was version 25 and i used version 23 as well and it was giving same error
<lfaraone> ankur: in this case, the issue is that there's a shared object file missing. you probably should try out his patch.
<ankur> and this activity was not working on debian as well , so it was not a ubuntu specific bug
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok
<lfaraone> ankur: is there a reason you didn't try it out already?
<ankur> i tried but it did not work , may be i missed someting . He gave a diff file for make file.If i pastte that file  , can you check that i have done right changes. i will give you link to both previous and new file
<kandarpk> dfarning: on trying to push to git.sl.o I am getting
<kandarpk> Permission denied (publickey).
<kandarpk> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<lfaraone> ankur: you didn't apply the diff using "patch"?
<ankur> no
<lfaraone> ankur: that's how they're meant to be applied...
<ankur> i am not fammiliar with the process
<dfarning> kandarpk, is that for exelearning?
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes
<ankur> i will try that as patch :)
<ankur> i meant i didn't know it.
<dfarning> kandarpk, just a minute let me make sure you are a commiter.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I am the owner.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I have got this in my copyright_hints
<dipankar> "
<dipankar> Files: ./COPYING
<dipankar> Copyright: 1989, 1991 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<dipankar> 	<year> <name of author>
<dipankar> 	HOLDER, OR ANY OTHER PARTY WHO MAY MODIFY AND/OR
<dfarning> kandarpk, is the ssh key of the computer you are working on uploaded to git.sl.org
<dipankar> 	HOLDERS AND/OR OTHER PARTIES
<dipankar> 	disclaimer" for the program, if
<dipankar> 	holder saying it may be distributed
<dipankar> 	holder who places the Program under this License
<dipankar> 	interest in the program
<dipankar> 	law:
<dipankar> 	the software, and
<dipankar> 	year name of author
<dipankar> License: GPL-2+
<lfaraone> dipankar: please please please do not paste.
<dipankar> "
<dipankar> lfaraone, shall I add COPYING too in copyright?
<dipankar> lfaraone, sorry :(
<lfaraone> dipankar: No.
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes, just did that before pushing.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok
<dfarning> kandarpk, what is the contents of .git/config ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: [svn-remote "svn"]
<kandarpk> 	url = https://exe.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/exe/trunk
<kandarpk> I think this is what you are looking for.
<kandarpk> dfarning: complete file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/476522/
<dfarning> kandarpk, you have to set the origin
<dfarning> try
<dfarning> git remote add origin gitorious@git.sugarlabs.org:exelearning/mainline.git
<dfarning> # to push the master branch to the origin remote we added above:
<dfarning> git push origin master
<dfarning> # after that you can just do:
<dfarning> git push
<ankur> lfaraone,  the patch will be for sugar toolkit , no?
<lfaraone> ankur: which patch?
<ankur> one min . i got confused .i was talking about the one for apport supprt
<lfaraone> ankur: I'm not sure.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I've created a debian branch as well
<kandarpk> dfarning: will git push origin master push the entire code ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, then I think you can 'git push origin debian' after you have added the origin.
<dfarning> kandarpk, it will push the diff between your master branch and the upstream origin branch
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok.
<dipankar> dfarning, I was going through mails, which jabber server did you use to register?
<kandarpk> dfarning: Connection closed by 140.211.167.221
<kandarpk> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
 * lfaraone -> lunch
<dfarning> dipankar, the default one.  the problem was the the jabber server was unresponsive the first time I tried
<dfarning> bernie_afk, can you help kandarpk with a gitorious question^^?
<dfarning> kandarpk, this looks like a ssh error. can you double check your pub key?
<ankur> lfaraone, around?
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk. It still hasn't worked out for me
<dipankar> :(
<dfarning> dipankar, you still get the grey rectangle?
<kandarpk> dfarning: "$ git push origin master" is giving "Everything up-to-date" now.
<kandarpk> I didn't change anything though
<dipankar> dfarning, yeah and now "Registration failed"
<dipankar> dfarning, I think there is some problem with my network manager
<dfarning> kandarpk, it might have taken a while for the pubkey to be processed on gitorious that happens on a cron job.
<kandarpk> hmmm
<dfarning> dipankar, that is good news. At least you can reliably reproduce the bug.  reproducing bugs is often the hardest part of debugging.
<dipankar> dfarning, :)
<kandarpk> dfarning: I dont see any option to register ??
<ankur> lfaraone,  i will send you the mail when i come back . i will take leave now and get the patch reviewed .i will mail you my question so that when i get up in moring i can patch and submit it at LP :)
<kandarpk> dfarning: in sugar-emulator
<dipankar> guys what happened to wiki page of USR?
<dfarning> kandarpk, if you have already registered you will not see that option.  I think you can delete something in .sugar to make the option visiable again.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok.
<ankur> dfarning,  patches are applied for to change files already installed or to change the source code which is going to be installed ?
<neeraj> lfaraone, I renamed write activity to sugar-write-activity-0.86 while packaging for debian as it was working in emulator version 0.86 and 0.84
<dfarning> dipankar, rename https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sugar
<neeraj> s/0.84/0.88
<neeraj> lfaraone, now what's the difference between s-read-a-0.84 and s-read-a ?
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk. It was USR, so I got confused
<dfarning> ankur, a patch is applied to code which will be installed.
<ankur> okay , thanks :)
<dfarning> is it a little confusing in terms of packaging because the packaging process does the installing for you.
<dfarning> ankur, the best way to think about a patch is as a self contained bundle which contains information about what lines to change and what to change those lines to.
<ankur> dfarning,  thanks , it will help me make the patch for apport as i was not sure which file to change , debug script or profile.py :)
<ankur> no i know
<ankur> *now i know
<dfarning> ankur, +1
<dfarning> kandarpk, do you remember who was working on write?
<dfarning> kandarpk, and what it's status is?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I saw someone mentioning it on the IRC.
<kandarpk> dfarning: let me check.
<kandarpk> neeraj: were you working on write ?
<dfarning> neeraj, do you have an idea of how much longer it will take?
<kandarpk> I'll be back in 2min, switching to ubuntu.
<neeraj> dfarning, terminal is responding quite slowly to request command. But it will not take more than 20-30 min
<dfarning> neeraj, no hurry just wondering:)
<lfaraone> neeraj: wait, sugar-write-activity-0.86 works in 0.84 *and* 0.86?
<neeraj> lfaraone, now. As far as I remember it was working in 0.86 and 0.88.
<lfaraone> neeraj: so it does *not* work in 0.84, right?
<neeraj> lfaraone, yes. I was failing to start in 0.84
<neeraj> 0.86 was minimum supported version.
<lfaraone> neeraj: okay. so your question is about... s-read-a-0.84? is there such a thing?
<lfaraone> neeraj: probably a holdover from when we shipped 0.82 in Debian. Nowadays there's nothing special there.
<neeraj> http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/multidistrotools/sugar.html, yes see the column at the bottom.
<neeraj> lfaraone, ^^
<lfaraone> neeraj: we do have sugar-read-activity-0
<lfaraone> neeraj: we do have sugar-read-activity-0.86 in maverick, though
<neeraj> lfaraone, acco to naming, sugar-read-activity-0.84 should work in sugar-emulator-version-???
<lfaraone> neeraj: sugar-read-activity-0.84+
 * dipankar is off for tonight. says a great day to everyone
<neeraj> lfaraone, dfarning unable to file sync request for s-poll-a, Will try it in morning. At present getting this error E: The package 'sugar-poll-activity' does not exist in the Debian primary archive in 'sid'
<lfaraone> neeraj: it'll take some time.
<manusheel> neeraj: Ok.
<neeraj> *pushing s-*-activity-0.84. Will push irc,log and poll after sometime as they are not available at present
<manusheel> neeraj: neat.
<neeraj> dfarning, ping
<dfarning> neeraj, pong
<neeraj> manusheel sir, dfarning after seeing on MDT, i filed an sync request for s-chat-a-0.84
<neeraj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-chat-activity/+bug/616462
<manusheel> neeraj: Neat.
<manusheel> Checking it.
<neeraj> But after seeing a comment, i had a discussion with dfarning on chat about this.
<neeraj> dfarning, I tried to build the package after cloning from git and it failed to build
<neeraj> The reason was unmet dependency.  Unmet build dependencies: python-sugar-0.86 python-sugar-toolkit-0.86
<manusheel> neeraj: Ok.
<manusheel> neeraj: Yes, it is an unmet dependency.
<neeraj> Now, this issue can be easily solved by editing rules file, regenerating control file
<manusheel> neeraj: Yes, you'll need to change the rules file, and then regenerate the control file so that all dependencies are taken care off.
<neeraj> Now, as Jonas was maintaining this activity on git.debian
<neeraj> and ankur was assigned this on http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/tasks
<neeraj> we left this activity without checking.
<manusheel> ok.
<manusheel> neeraj: I see.
<manusheel> So, so this activity was not updated.
<manusheel> Right?
<manusheel> neeraj: It needed the update, which we now did.
<neeraj> manusheel, may this is still working in debian. But as dfarning pointed out to me in Maverick we mostly have -.88
<manusheel> OK.
<manusheel> neeraj: So, the update to 0.88 needs to be done, right?
<neeraj> versions of different packages. So  we need to update it
<manusheel> It is 0.86 right now.
<neeraj> manusheel, yes.
<neeraj> its s-chat-0.84
<neeraj> s-chat-a-0.84*
<manusheel> neeraj: Ok. Thanks for filing a sync request, and taking care of this part. I'll have a word with Ankur on why it was not updated. I hope we don't have an issue of this kind with other activities - e.g. read.
<neeraj> manusheel, sir sorry, its s-chat-a-0.86 on debian
<neeraj> When it was synced to lucid then it had the same dependency issue.
<neeraj> Then for lucid ubuntu I had created a patch file so that it can be fixed.
<manusheel> neeraj: Ok, I hope it got fixed in Lucid too.
<manusheel> Let me check.
<neeraj> manusheel sir, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-chat-activity-0.86/+bug/608753
<manusheel> neeraj: Excellent.
<neeraj> dfarning, around?
<manusheel> So, this was fixed released.
<neeraj> yes, in maverick.
<manusheel> neeraj: So, three activities have not been fixed released in Ubuntu from Debian unstable.
<manusheel> Rest all of them have been fixed released.
<neeraj> I made an mistake by requesting sync for s-chat-0.84
<neeraj> s/an/a
<dfarning> neeraj, yes
<manusheel> neeraj: Ok, it should have been 0.88, right?
<neeraj> manusheel sir, it's sugar-chat-activity-0.86
<manusheel> neeraj: You can close down the sync request for 0.84.
<neeraj> it works in 0.88 and 0.86
<neeraj> yes. thats what I was doing.
<manusheel> right.
<manusheel> neeraj: Yes, sorry s-chat-0.86
<manusheel> 0.86 and higher package versions.
<manusheel> neeraj: Ok, I think we'll need to do the same thing for read too.
<manusheel> we have requested for s-read-0.84.
<manusheel> It should be 0.86.
<manusheel> if we have a fixed released
<manusheel> patch for s-read-0.86
<neeraj> yes
<dfarning> neeraj, did you get if figured out?
<neeraj> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-read-activity-0.86/
<neeraj> dfarning, From now on, I think its safe to assume that if the package name is 0.86 and above in debian, then it will work in 0.86 and above versions.
<neeraj> We will not use 0.84
<dfarning> neeraj, ok so, no numbers mean is works on any version
<neeraj> * will test package on maverick before requesting ny sync in future.
<neeraj> dfarning, yes.
<dfarning> and -number means it works on that version and later?
<neeraj> yes, except 0.84
<manusheel> neeraj, dfarning: yes.
<manusheel> neeraj: Kindly close down those requests for 0.84. We all learn from mistakes. Glad you figured this out today itself.
<manusheel> neeraj: Matters would have become more chaotic and confusing later.
<neeraj> *asking on ubuntu-motu the exact procedure for closing it down
<manusheel> neeraj: ok.
<manusheel> neeraj: I am at #ubuntu-motu too.
<dfarning> neeraj,  ok thanks for figuring it out.  It still seems a little weird.  Any time you try to tape on binary compatibility between versions things get weird.
<dfarning> manusheel, is there a way in LP to subscribe to all bugs in all packages to which sugarteam is subscribed?
<manusheel> dfarning: As far as I know, subscribe has been designed like notify in typical bug tracker systems.
<manusheel> I don't think we can subscribe to all bugs in all packages to which sugarteam is subscribed.
<manusheel> dfarning: Let me check again. Haven't come across multiple subscription documentation.
<manusheel> dfarning: It seems to be done per bug.
<dfarning> manusheel, that seems odd we should be able to set things so all traffic about a bug is assign to a person, team, or mailing list.
<manusheel> dfarning: That is actually an important requirement that needs to be there in all bug trackers :-) Will check if LP guys have hidden it somewhere in their advanced settings :-)
<manusheel> dfarning: I believe the next set of bug trackers should be designed by people, who have experienced these issues. Not, as any other project.
<dfarning> manusheel,  sugar team is all ready identified as the maintainer for all of our package.  I am not sure why that does not correlate to bug supervisor on a package level.
<manusheel> dfarning: LP keeps a difference between the two entities. Subscription is more than notification, but not like advisory. They want the bug advisor to keep a track on whether all the bug requirements have been specified and clarified to the developer.
<manusheel> dfarning: Bug advisor also has to give a green signal on getting the bug triaged.
<dfarning> manusheel, i did not realize it was so complex... it must all be hidden in the advanced options at which I never look.
<manusheel> dfarning: I'll be using the bug advisor feature for the requests filed by satellit_: LP's design for bug tracking is very different from our usual bug tracking systems. But, easy to master, once we start using it.
<dfarning>  manusheel ok, so I will stop worrying.
<manusheel> dfarning: +!
<manusheel> dfarning: It is pretty easy. Just new and different from other bug trackers. The only unfortunate part is that for important features like filters, they are hiding them in advanced settings.
<manusheel> dfarning: But, it has started to become fairly simple now.
<manusheel> dfarning: Getting used to canonical style of doing things :-)
<neeraj> manusheel sir, dfarning good night :)
<manusheel> neeraj: Good night.
<manusheel> Take rest.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-12
 * lfaraone waves.
<gonzalo> Hi, I have a problem in sugar-jhbuild on ubuntu lucid
<lfaraone> gonzalo: ask in #sugar, prolly.
<gonzalo> thanks
<lfaraone> dfarning: btw, Ubuntu Feature Freeze is sometime todayish
<dipankar> lfaraone: aroud?
<lfaraone> dipankar: for a little while.
<dipankar> lfaraone: just wondering, if I make any changes to my git.debian repo, will they be automatically synced to debian repository?
<lfaraone> dipankar: No.
<dipankar> * after they are being sponsored
<dipankar> ohk
<dipankar> lfaraone: then what is the way proper way to work that out?
<lfaraone> dipankar: changes to git.d.o are only that. They have to be uploaded by someone with permissions, ie me.
<dipankar> lfaraone: ohk
<dipankar> lfaraone: so, any packaging work left?
<lfaraone> dipankar: probably.
<lfaraone> dipankar: from my quick look, sliderpuzzle. paint, flipsticks (frozen). and I need to review speak in full, I think.
<dipankar> lfaraone: just curious, any update on 'polyol'? (Flipsticks activity depends on it and till last time the packaging of polyol was not done)
<lfaraone> dipankar: I have no idea what polyol is.
<dipankar> lfaraone: man, you are getting forgetful :P. Filpsticks currently is on 'toolkit' which has gone obsolete. 'polyol' is the replacement of toolkit. remember alsroot saying this.
<lfaraone> dipankar: it's been at least a week and a half :)
<dipankar> lfaraone: hehe
<lfaraone> alsroot: is polyol in a place where it can be packaged?
<dipankar> lfaraone: I guess alsroot is not online
<dipankar> * s/online/here
<lfaraone> dipankar: I'm sure he'll be around at some point.
<lfaraone> As for me, I'm off to bed. Ttyl.
<dipankar> lfaraone: sure. Good night :)
<dipankar> alsroot: around?
 * lfaraone waves morning.
<dipankar> dfarning, hello
<dipankar> manusheel, hello sir
<manusheel> dipankar: Hi Dipankar.
<manusheel> dipankar: Let me send you the Tam Tam mini issue number.
<manusheel> dipankar: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/
<dipankar> manusheel, ok sir
<satellit___> manusheel: is there a download site for USR  .iso's (I know it was being moved yesterday)
<manusheel> dipankar:satellit_, I'll need to ask David on it.
<satellit___> thanks
<manusheel> satellit_: Will ask him the URL today.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<dipankar> * yeah I was looking for the same
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Hello sir.
<dipankar> dfarning, around?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did we get an understanding on animator.py?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Will we be able to send the first set of patch with the docstrings today?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I'll try, not very sure.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: packaged exe yesterday and pushed to it to the repo., so will spend time studying the code today.
<dipankar> manusheel, Sir, I think the Sugar people are out with a fix for the bug Tam Tam not starting
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure. Make a google spreadsheet today, and have 3 sheets - (functions, classes, variables) in it. List down the functions, classes and variables used in animator.py. Then, start with writing the description, whatever we are able to understand. Let us complete this spreadsheet for animator.py today.
<manusheel> dipankar: Ok.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
<manusheel> dipankar: Can you tell me who started working on this issue?
<dipankar> manusheel, Sir, I think alsroot worked on it
<dipankar> * as David has thanked alsroot for the patch on 64 bit system
<manusheel> dipankar: Ok.
<alsroot> TamTam uses custom .so, it could be build while packaging to suppress any further prolems
<manusheel> alsroot: Thanks for the pointer. Appreciate it.
<dipankar> manusheel, now I remember David told me that Luke has worked on .so
<dipankar> lfaraone, around?
<lfaraone> dipankar: yes.
<manusheel> dipankar: Ok.
<dipankar> lfaraone, dfarning told me that you have worked on .so files in packaging (I don't know what he exactly meant)
<lfaraone> dipankar: I'm not sure what he meant either.
<dipankar> lfaraone, here is the actual issue
<dipankar> lfaraone, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/502991
<dipankar> lfaraone, this bug requires handling .so files in packaging
<dipankar> as told to me by David
<dipankar> alsroot, sorry for my ignorance could you explain a bit on this: "TamTam uses custom .so, it could be build while packaging to suppress any further problems"
<lfaraone> dipankar: that's intereting. I still have no idea what he wants you to do.
<lfaraone> it is most def not a bug in sugar-0.88,
<lfaraone> *.
<alsroot> dipankar: .xo w/ TamTam contains bunch of blobs (per arch/csound-version), but sources of course doesn't, so spec file should build them from these sources http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/tamtam-branch/repos/mainline/trees/master/common/Util/Clooper
<dipankar> alsroot, thanks
<dipankar>  :? tam tam files are in C/C++ !!
<manusheel> ankur: Hi Ankur. Around?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Have we completed the spreadsheet?
<manusheel> on animator.py?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I am browsing through the code trying to understand it.
<manusheel> kandarpk: ok.
<ankur> manusheel,  sir yes :)
<manusheel> ankur: Send you the e-mail.
<manusheel> usr..@dev..
<manusheel> ankur: with login details.
<manusheel> ankur: you can send across the e-mail today.
<manusheel> ankur: How is 6th bug coming along?
<manusheel> Have we completed it?
<ankur> manusheel,  was just reading that , does everybody have different account ? i mean do we need to change the password?
<ankur> manusheel,  will send the mail today
<ankur> manusheel sir , was just creating the patch , identified the changes to be made
<ankur> dipankar,  is this the right page to download dsc file ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/lucid/i386/python-sugar-toolkit-0.88
<manusheel> ankur: no need to change the password.
<manusheel> ankur: wrote it by mistake.
<manusheel> ankur: Everyone has the same account.
<ankur> manusheel sir okay :)
<dipankar> ankur, yup, its for ubuntu
<ankur> so the link given in side is for dsc file , is that right?
<manusheel> ankur: why are we using the lucid link?
<manusheel> dipankar: ^^
<dipankar> manusheel, I have just setup maverick and am facing trouble with adding ppa in that
<dipankar> so I reverted back to lucid
<dipankar> * switched
<manusheel> dipankar: ok. ppa is no longer supported in maverick.
<manusheel> dipankar: do we have maverick?
<dipankar> manusheel, Ok sir
<manusheel> dipankar: Once you are at maverick, do sudo apt-get install sugar-emulator-0.88
<manusheel> ankur: ^^
<dipankar> manusheel, Ok sir. i thought we have to use the ppa
<dipankar> to download USR
<manusheel> dipankar: Then install activities via synaptic manager.
<dipankar> and tet
<ankur> i was not able to find the link  for maverick packages , and i dont know i uploaded the packages for maverick on ppa and they were not there after some time. might be some reasone that they were deleted
<ankur> manusheel,  sir i need to get packages source , any hints here , i am creating patch for ftime
<ankur> i was in lucid now
<kandarpk> alsaroot: can you recall what _timeout_sid is used for in animation ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/476977/
<lfaraone> alsroot: in sugar-speak-activity, do we know where chat.py, chatbox.py, messenger.py, espeak.py, espeak_cmd.py, espeak_eye.py came from?
<manusheel> ankur: switch to maverick first.
<ankur> neeraj said it was okay that if i create patch from lucid or maverick.......
<manusheel> ankur: Better use maverick.
<dipankar> ankur, debcheckout
<dipankar> ankur, or try : apt-get source <package-name>
<manusheel> dipankar: right. Ankur, use debcheckout. or ^^
<alsroot> lfaraone: but these files are in activity root directory
<dipankar> ankur, you will get the upstream original
<ankur> dipankar,  i know that but still , does it make difference if i i download it from debcheckout or using dsc file as neeraj expalined.
<ankur> dipankar,  okay
<lfaraone> alsroot: right, but they're unattributed.
 * alsroot got what lfaraone meant y "came from"
<lfaraone> alsroot: chatbox.py indicates that it might have come from Chat.activity
<lfaraone> alsroot: and therefore was authored by... :)
<lfaraone> alsroot: copyrights are fun :)
<alsroot> lfaraone: ok, I'll parse git log and tweak these files and will release v17 tarball
<lfaraone> alsroot: cool, thanks.
<dipankar> ankur, sometimes its better to use debcheckout or apt-get source, than locating a wrong .dsc file :)
<ankur> dipankar,  thanks
<dipankar> mention not :)
<ankur> manusheel,  sir i need to get to maverick and update it....... will take time, will get back to you. I ahvent used it for some time.
<manusheel> ankur: Ok.
<manusheel> Please use Maverick only.
<ankur> manusheel,  sir can i use lucid to patch it for now and then use maverick.
<manusheel> ankur: Don't back port to Lucid if you have any issues.
<ankur> will take some time to set up maverick
<ankur> may be today will go into that only
<manusheel> ankur: I would say first shift to Maverick, and then create a patch.
<ankur> manusheel sir , okay
<manusheel> ankur: We had lot of confusions on that part yesterday.
<ankur> will create patch afterwards then.
<manusheel> ankur: Yes, once you have Maverick with you.
<dfarning> dipankar, there is no need to use a ppa in maverick. all of our packages are in universe.... that is something neeraj is doing.
<ankur> shiftinf to maverick from now. Need to set it up , register keys and update software as well.
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk.
<manusheel> ankur: sure.
 * ankur going as of now , will be back when shift to maverick , wil take time.
<dfarning> dipankar, the ppa (in lucid ) was just a sandbox for learning to package.
<dfarning> dipankar, did you still have questions about TamTam?
<dipankar> dfarning, yeah. about Tam tam. hwo do I start?
<dfarning> dipankar, let me download it and look. did alsroot explain what I meant by blobs?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: around ?
<dipankar> dfarning, I actually couldn't get back to alsroot regarding this
<dipankar> dfarning, I was trying to install sugar
<alsroot> lfaraone: there are also bunch of files in bundled PyAIML that are also w/o copyright notes, is it ok?
<manusheel> kandarpk: yes.
<manusheel> kandarpk: How are things progressing?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: need help
<dipankar> dfarning, oh here it is : <alsroot> dipankar: .xo w/ TamTam contains bunch of blobs (per arch/csound-version), but sources of course doesn't, so spec file should build them from these sources http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/tamtam-branch/repos/mainline/trees/master/common/Util/Clooper
<kandarpk> the code is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/476977/
<manusheel> kandarpk: ok, tell me.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir ^^
<manusheel> kandarpk: ok.
<lfaraone> alsroot: uh? not really.
<alsroot> lfaraone: but it external project, not Speak
<lfaraone> alsroot: hmmm
<lfaraone> alsroot: we probably should strip that out from the tarball, it should be pulled out as a separate package.
<alsroot> lfaraone: I'm afraid, Speak sources should be patched in that case, does debian/ubuntu have pyaiml package?
<lfaraone> alsroot: no, but we should.
<lfaraone> alsroot: right now I'm looking at the license for pyaiml, it is rather... colorful: "I hate legalese. This software is free to use and distribute however you'd like. I'm not aware of any catastrophic bugs, but please don't come crying to me if this software fries your board. Void where prohibited. No purchase necessary. You must be 18 or older to make this call. For indoor or outdoor use ONLY. We live for the One, we die for the One."
<dfarning> lfaraone,  that ^^ was what I was talking about:(  sorryy for being unclear.... several XO files in aslo have binary blobs for cross arch compatibility.
<dipankar> dfarning, 2 minutes and I have sugar on maverick
<alsroot> lfaraone: I guess it could be considered as Public Domain :)
<dipankar> dfarning, what is the new download link for USR? it is moved I guess
<lfaraone> dfarning: feature freeze is in effectl.
<lfaraone> alsroot: http://sprunge.us/OdUG <_<;
<dfarning> dipankar, I have not gotten a iso to rebuild since I moved it.  do you have a iso from last week around?  or I can rebuild on on the old site?
<lfaraone> alsroot: as of current, although it appears to be tounge-in-cheek, it's ambiguous.
<dfarning> lfaraone, what does that mean for us beside need exceptions?
<dipankar> dfarning, I have the older one which worked perfectly. I don't have the last week's
<lfaraone> alsroot: from a legal perspective, it is contradictory and probably as a whole invalid.
<lfaraone> dfarning: we need an exception.
<dipankar> dfarning, I think neeraj will be having it
<dfarning> dipankar, ok please you neeraj's copy.
<dipankar> dfarning, actually satellit__ was asking for it
<dipankar> dfarning, <satellit___> manusheel: is there a download site for USR  .iso's (I know it was being moved yesterday)
<dfarning> lfaraone, is it clear what what need to be done for TamTam mini?
<alsroot> lfaraone: anyway, from my pov, only one thing is important - name of pythom modules directory which will contain pyaiml on installed system, I guess it will aiml (subdirectory from pyaiml tarball). I will patch Speak sources to not fail if pyaiml is installed from native packages will strip pyaiml from sources and will release v17 tarball
<lfaraone> alsroot: I'm talking with the folks on #debian-devel as to what we can do.
<lfaraone> alsroot: okay, cool. I'll wrangle with the pyamil licnsing.
<dfarning> dipankar, I'll work on the new build machine today.
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk sure
<lfaraone> dfarning: I have no idea. I wasn't aware we were shipping TamTam mini.
 * dipankar is off to dinner
 * dipankar is away: Be Right Back
<dfarning> lfaraone,  SoaS does not ship it.  If it looks too hard we can drop it for this release and add it next release.  I wanted dipankar to dig into to problem.
<dipankar> lfaraone, dfarning, I will be right back after dinner
<dfarning> dipankar, see you.
<dfarning> ishan, what are you working on this evening?
<ishan> dfarning, hi
<dfarning> ishan, hello
<ishan> i am presently working on error bugging part
<dfarning> ishan, what part of it are you working?
<ishan> dfarning, presently i just started working on it and I am trying to reproduce the listed errors
<dfarning> ishan, Ahh one of the cases where the log reports an error instead of a warning?
<lfaraone> dfarning: so as is, speak is halted because the PyAIML code A) needs to be separately packaged, and B) cannot be distributed in Debian because it probably fails the DFSG. Mail arriving in your inbox to the author CCing you momentarily.
<dfarning> lfaraone, sounds good.  now we just wait for a response from the author about the liscense?
<lfaraone> dfarning: yes.
<lfaraone> dfarning: the "license" is comical.
<dfarning> ishan, what error are you looking for? the best tool is grep to search through the source for the error.
<ishan> dfarning, i am presently trying to reproduce the errors on my system
<dfarning> lfaraone, I can see why debain would have some concern about the liscensing:)
<dfarning> ishan, what is the error?
<manusheel> dfarning: Ishan is working on the bugs that we have assigned the team.
<manusheel> dfarning: bugs #7, 9, 10 ana 11 were not reproducible on maverick emulator.
<manusheel> dfarning: maverick sugar emulator*
<dfarning> manusheel, which bug list are you looking at?
<alsroot> lfaraone: btw you regenerate locale/ by calling `./setup.py build` while creating binaries?
<lfaraone> alsroot: we might.
<lfaraone> alsroot: we *do* call setup.py build, that is.
<alsroot> lfaraone: I'm just using 0sugar to create tarball, ok, fine then
<manusheel> dfarning: 11 bugs that we started with in sugar emulator on maverick. Let me send you the bug names.
<dfarning> manusheel, thanks.
<manusheel> dfarning: send.
<alsroot> lfaraone: also another thing, just let you know, in 0sugar, I follow regular way for tarring sources, e.g., tarred root directory will be speak-17/ not Speak.activity
<lfaraone> alsroot: that's fine, dpkg doesn't care :)
<dfarning> manusheel, for 10 try starting sugar in emulator, switching to a different window, and then switching back to the sugar window, then using the function keys to switch views.
<dfarning> manusheel, hmmm I can't reporduce it today either.....
<manusheel> dfarning: ok. Thanks for the pointer. I had ask the team to define QA scenarios if the bug was not reproducible.
 * lfaraone is now investigating turtleart's copyright.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok, I'll update the sheet on bugs, once the investigation has been done.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thanks,
<manusheel> let me know if Mukul has done it correctly.
<dfarning> manusheel, the problem with #7 is probobly rather complicated.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Will ask him to make changes.
<manusheel> if required.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok.
<lfaraone> manusheel: sorry, I'm not sure we're talking about the same thing.
<dfarning> manusheel, for example when changing the time in the time zone in the control panel you must restart the computer for it to take effect.
<lfaraone> manusheel: I'm talking about the "turtleart" package, which provides turtleart for GNOME / window-manager / non-sugar enviorns.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Ok. Thanks for the clarification. Appreciate it.
<lfaraone> manusheel: I'm not sure what you mean, that is.
<dfarning> manusheel, this is probobly a fundemental problem with sugar design.  for example when changing the time zone in gnome you don't need to restart the computer.
<manusheel> dfarning: ok. That means we should arrive at the list of scenarios, and do the feature request.
<manusheel> lfaraone: I was referring to packaging of turtle art activity.
<lfaraone> dfarning: "fundamental", perhaps not, it could require some small changes in the code to make better use of changes in gconf
<dfarning> manusheel, hmm 9 works for me today:)  did not work yesterday:(
<lfaraone> manusheel: okay. it's not on Sugar/Tasks as far as I can tell, so I have no basis for knowing about it or having it in the review queue. I suspect that the work will be partially duplicated, because once TA is packaged wrapping it for Sugar is straightforward.
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:40:15)
<lfaraone> manusheel: was Mukul packaging turtleart or turtleblocks?
<dipankar> lfaraone, mukul was packaging turtleart
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok :-)
<dfarning> lfaraone, WRT to the start full screen issues.  do you know if it is possible to add a "full screen" window decorator to a xypher window?  That would solve the problem.
<lfaraone> dfarning: I do not know.
<dipankar> dfarning, +1 with your idea
<dfarning> manusheel, can you assign some one to see about the possibility of ^^?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Mukul is packaging TA. Will be getting it added at the Sugar/Tasks page.
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure.
<dfarning> manusheel, thanks
<dipankar> dfarning, any pointers on the tam tam problem?
<dipankar> * after what alsroot mentioned
<dfarning> dipankar, lfaraone and alsroot were discussing it.  the hinging point is package pyAIML as a seperate package,  luke sent the author a note about a issues with the liscense.
<lfaraone> dfarning: oh? does TamTam use pyAIML? I was talking about Speak.
<dfarning> lfaraone,  opps I though you were talking about TamTam
<dipankar> dfarning, It seems that whatever package I work on (Flipsticks or Tam Tam), they have complex dependency problems
<dfarning> dipankar, just bad luck:(
<dipankar> dfarning, btw what are blobs?
<lfaraone> dipankar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_blob
<alsroot> lfaraone: done, http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/honey/Speak/speak-17.tar.gz
<lfaraone> alsroot: cool, thanks.
<dfarning> dipankar, in the case of some XOs bundles they sometimes have dependencies recompiled into them for cross arch compatibility.  as packagers these are 'binary blobs.'
<manusheel> dfarning: Dipankar got disconnected due to some internet issues. Will be back.
<manusheel> dfarning: I'll send him your message.
<dfarning> manusheel, thank
<manusheel> dipankar: David wrote - dfarning> dipankar, in the case of some XOs bundles they sometimes have dependencies recompiled into them for cross arch compatibility.  as packagers these are 'binary blobs.'
<dipankar> * just some internet jerk
<dipankar> dfarning, manusheel : 'recompiled into them' : meaning : they are already kind of patched?
<dipankar> instead of making them as separate package?
<dfarning> dipankar, yes, they have a binary patch that must be built correctly from source.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Kindly send the e-mail for review to me.
<lfaraone> manusheel: turtleart is a bit special, since the same codebase functions as both an application and an activity. packaging it will be non-typical.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Ok. Thanks for the pointer.
<dfarning> lfaraone, what do you recommend for a method of submitting fixes to ubuntu.  It looks to me like we should 1) Make patches and apply them using quilt 2) Attach a debdiff to a bug in LP and 3) request that you sponsor uploading the debdiff.
<lfaraone> dfarning: That's the most popular way.
<lfaraone> dfarning: There are particular elements inside Ubuntu that are trying to move to bzr branches rather than debdiffs and source packages, but although I've found them easy to produce (if you know bzr) they are less popular with the rest of the community, put more work on reviewers, and aren't really mature enough for prime-time.
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok let's go go with quilt patches for now we can switch later if necessary.
<lfaraone> dfarning: yeah, with bzr branches you'd still need quilt patches, you'd just be pushing up a branch rather than generating and attaching a debdiff.
 * lfaraone will be back, foodseek.
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok thanks.  I'll write up a step by step guild for how to do this with sugar packages tonight.
<manusheel> lfaraone, dfarning: Very neat.
<manusheel> I'll have a look at .bzr packaging too.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-13
 * lfaraone waves
<manusheel> dfarning: Good morning.
<dfarning> manusheel, good morning
<manusheel> dfarning: Thanks for the message for the workflow on patch creation and submission.
<dfarning> manusheel, i was hoping to here back from luke about if it was resonable.... then I would fill it in in more detail
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure. I think we also need to take care off non-traditional packages in .bzr.
 * dipankar says hello to all. Sorry for being late
<manusheel> dipankar: Hi Dipankar.
<dipankar> dfarning, hello. How are you today?
<manusheel> dipankar: Let us focus on the full screen view issues today as discussed.
<dipankar> manusheel, yes sure sir
<dipankar> manusheel, last night I tried searching a lot
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, but I was unable to find any relevant information
<dipankar> everywhere the flags were discussed
<dipankar> the flag which will be useful to us is '-f', that we are already using
<manusheel> dipankar: ok.
<manusheel> dipankar: Let us post this question at usr today.
<manusheel> See if we can get a response.
<manusheel> dipankar: Did you get a chance to discuss this with Aleksey Lim?
<dipankar> manusheel, no sir
<dipankar> can I ask now?
<manusheel> dipankar: yes.
<dipankar> alsroot, around?
<dipankar> alsroot, need your views and help regarding this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/614388
 * alsroot looks
<alsroot> dipankar: there is some kind of logic to use not-full screen mode if screen is sufficiently large and fallback to "-f" mode, /me looks to code
<dipankar> ok
<alsroot> dipankar: yeah, current code assumes that if screen is less then 800x600, full screen mode is activated -- for myself, I'm not sure what the best option is, use "-f" all time, current code, or rely only on command line arguments
<dipankar> alsroot, ok
<dipankar> alsroot, so what do you suggest?
<dipankar> alsroot, can we add a button in window mode to switch to 'maximized' mode?
<alsroot> dipankar: dunno, it shouldn't be trivial, since we have to set fullscreen mode for Xephyr itself
<satellit___> can you install an icon on Desktop with sugar-emulator -f  and label sugar fill screen. then Menu item is not full screen but have option with icon on desktop for full screen?
<satellit___> s/full screen
<dipankar> satellit__, thats what I was thinking too
<dipankar> alsroot, I didn't get onw thing
<dipankar> *one
<lfaraone> dfarning: mail sent to d-o-d@l.a.d.o
<alsroot> dipankar: myself, too :)
<dipankar> alsroot, xephyr's fullscreen is not maximized mode
<dfarning> lfaraone, thanks
<dipankar> alsroot, can you help me in understanding the code please?
<dipankar> alsroot, where to start with looking inside the code
<alsroot> dfarning: btw, the original #614388 issue is that there is a mess, if I recall right, in one code 72 scalling is assumed, in another 100 -- there is a patch http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1747 wich set 72 by default
<alsroot> dipankar: start w/ sugar/src/jarabe/util/emulator.py
 * dipankar is looking into emulator.py
<dfarning> alsroot, ^^ in which tracker.
<dipankar> alsroot, ohk
<dipankar> alsroot, Its as desired
<alsroot> dfarning: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/614388
<dfarning> alsroot, yes weird stuff happen because of inconsistant scaling.
<manusheel> alsroot: Thanks for the pointers.
<dipankar> lfaraone, regarding flipsticks-activity, is it out of tasks now?
<lfaraone> dipankar: it's there, but halted.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk. I thought it was dropped due to some reasons.
<lfaraone> alsroot: so polyol is a collection of libs?
 * lfaraone is looking at http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Activity_Team/Polyol
<alsroot> lfaraone: it is sugar-toolkit rewritten in Vala (to support not only python activities)
<alsroot> + some additional stuff in gui module
<lfaraone> alsroot: okay. is it ready to be packaged? :)
<dipankar> I hope yes!
<alsroot> lfaraone: not yet, I'm busy w/ refinery stuff, planing to get refinery.sl.o working (i.e. 1st stage of 0sugar impl), and will return to polyol to release it
<alsroot> and libjournal as well
<lfaraone> alsroot: fair enough, thanks.
<dipankar> dfarning, around?
<manusheel> ishan: Please go through Sugar Control panel test cases at http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Test_cases_8.2.0#Sugar_Control_Panel
<ishan> manusheel sir okay
<manusheel> ishan: Info. on sugar control panel can be found at http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Sugar_Control_Panel
<manusheel> mukul: I would like you to go through the above 2 links too ^^
<mukul> manusheel sir: Ok
<manusheel> mukul: Send you the TA meeting logs too.
<mukul> manusheel sir: Ok
<mukul> manusheel sir:read the logs
<manusheel> mukul: neat.
<manusheel> mukul: What did you gather?
<mukul> manusheel sir: What I actually packaged was renamed as Turtle Blocks
<manusheel> Ok.
<mukul> while Turtle Art is actually turtle art mini
<manusheel> mukul: Kindly update the package and rename it as Turtle Blocks.
<manusheel> mukul: Ok, we'll need to package Turtle Art Mini too. We'll do that in the coming week.
<mukul> They are also planning to get a newer 94 version which some changes.I guess James will be looking into that
<manusheel> mukul: Sure. We don't need to bother about that at this juncture. We don't have a timeline on that part yet.
<mukul> manusheel sir: It has been mentioned by Walter Bender that he doesn't expect Turtle Art to be used
<mukul> manusheel, by turtle art i mean turtle art mini
<manusheel> mukul: I am not sure on that part. That is why, I'll check and get back to you during the coming week.
<manusheel> mukul: Kindly update the Turtle Blocks package today.
<mukul> manusheel sir: The source of Turtle Art-93.tar.bz2 file in itself remains to be renamed as turtle art while all that which is diplayed on Sugar after installation is renamed as Turtle Blocks
<mukul> manusheel sir: I will surely do that
<manusheel> mukul: Great.
<mukul> manusheel sir: I suppose I just have to create a new repository which is to be named as sugar-turtleblocks-activity and push my package in it.Will make the necessary changes todday
<manusheel> ankur: Hi Ankur.
<ankur> hisir
<dipankar> bernie, around?
 * dipankar needs help in 'detecting network interfaces available through Network Manager'
<manusheel> dipankar: This is lunch time. Bernie might not be around.
<dipankar> oh no
<dipankar> !
<manusheel> dipankar: Kindly send an e-mail at USR mailing list. Will ask Bernie to have a look at it.
 * dipankar good night all :)
<manusheel> ankur: Hi Ankur
<manusheel> mukul: Hi Mukul
<mukul> manusheel sir: Hi
<mukul> manusheel sir: Version 94 of Turtle blocks was updated yesterday as I can see.
<manusheel> mukul: Ok.
<mukul> I will be packaging it
<manusheel> mukul: Need any help on that front.
<ankur> neeraj: around?
<ankur> hi manu sir
<manusheel> ankur: Any help required on the development front?
<mukul> manusheel sir: I don't think it has to be any different from what I had done earlier. If there are any technicalities which I am missing, please point it out
<ankur> yes, in maintainer feild of the package for which i am creating patch , maintainer team will be Ubuntu Sugarteam ?
<bernie> manusheel: I'm around... but I'm having lunch next to the kbd because I'm overwhelmed by work :)
<manusheel> bernie: Sure. You need to celebrate this weekend.
<ankur> Ubuntu SugarTeam <ubuntu-sugarteam@lists.ubuntu.com> more specifically?
<manusheel> bernie: Will send you an e-mail.
<manusheel> mukul: I think the steps are the same.
<manusheel> mukul: Kindly check with Neeraj if there is any difference.
<manusheel> ankur: No, ankur@seeta.in
<mukul> manusheel sir: thanks, I will check if I can manage on my own
<mukul> manusheel sir: Okay
<ankur> no no ,sir, see point 4 in this that is why i got confused : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<bernie> manusheel: I will celebrate on monday night, after the RC images are released :-)
<manusheel> ankur: Yes, please use Ubuntu SugarTeam <ubuntu-sugarteam@lists.ubuntu.com>
<manusheel> ankur: right.
<ankur> okay sir
<manusheel> mukul: Great. Glad to hear.
<neeraj> ankur, yes
<manusheel> bernie: Neat. You should. Great work on Sugar. keep it up.
<ankur> sir was in process of completing the patch. will send it in some time
<ankur> i will get it checked first
<manusheel> ankur: Sure.
<manusheel> That would be great.
<bernie> manusheel: :)
<ankur> manusheel:  the package i downloaded from debcheckout was  toolkit-.90
<ankur> what did i needed to patch?
<manusheel> ankur: Your source changes.
<manusheel> ankur: Send you an e-mail.
<manusheel> From David.
<manusheel> Please check.
<ankur> manusheel: sir which mail u are refering to?
<manusheel> ankur: Let me resend.
<lfaraone> manusheel: where are these bug numbers coming from? they are not in launchpad, nor in SL...
<manusheel> lfaraone: They are yet to be reported to launchpad or SL. They came from discussions at IRC and an e-mail by David.
<manusheel> ankur: Re-send both the e-mails.
<ankur> manusheel: sir got it
<lfaraone> manusheel: okay, they're from "USR Issue and Tracker"?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Ok, I see. David pointed them to us.
<manusheel> lfaraone: on IRC.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Can you send me the link?
<lfaraone> manusheel: okay, so there's a list of them... where?
<lfaraone> manusheel: I don't have a link. I'm asking for them.
<manusheel> lfaraone: They are in my e-mail right now. Let me send it at USR list serv. I prefer a wiki page for that. Can you develop one for the field issues?
<manusheel> lfaraone: After documenting them well, we can add them at the bug tracker.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Following the QA cycle process.
<lfaraone> manusheel: I think they should probably be reported in a bug tracker *first*, such as http://launchpad.net/usr
<manusheel> lfaraone: Yes. This is what I was thinking too. Don't like e-mails for QA.
<manusheel> lfaraone: I'll do that at Launchpad.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Will ask David to raise bugs at LP too.
<lfaraone> manusheel: great. that way we've got transparency in our process, and I can figure out what in the world everyone's talking about.
<ankur> lfaraone:  is toolkit renamed to tools?
<ankur> i mean
<manusheel> lfaraone: Neat. +1
<manusheel> lfaraone: Absolutely. Transparency is the key.
<ankur> i was able to find it it in lucid but not in maverick branch. IF i need to patch toolkit, what source shuld i find.When i used debchecktou , it gave more advanced version tahn 0.88 , i.e. it gace 0.89
<lfaraone> ankur: why would it be renamed to tools?
<lfaraone> ankur: you couldn't locate https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-toolkit-0.88?
<ankur> well , i dont have idea about that , but i was reading somewhere that toolkits was obsolete.
<ankur> oh, i was looking at this  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/python-sugar-toolkit
<ankur> but couldn't find maverick one.......
<ankur> sorry abt that
<neeraj> lfaraone, when I run debuild on sugar-0.88 it automatically updates debian/patches directory. I have to update that patch file manually.right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/477586/
<lfaraone> neeraj: it automatically makes your changes into a patch, yes.
<lfaraone> neeraj: but you should A) be creating patches yourself using quilt, and B) be tagging and naming them descriptively.
<neeraj> lfaraone, ok. After creating a patch using quilt, then on LP, I have to submit the *.patch file only?
<neeraj> * http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/quilt.html#creating_a_patch
<lfaraone> neeraj: no, submit the entire debdiff.
<neeraj> Ohk. but then I need to delete the automatically created file in debian/patch..
<neeraj> line 16-17 http://paste.ubuntu.com/477586/
<lfaraone> neeraj: that file  is not generated if there is a patch created the quilt way that coveres your changes
<neeraj> lfaraone, ok. Making changes using quilt.
<neeraj> lfaraone, I am have modified the source so that while running emulator in reduced resolution, then all items of control panel becomes visible.
<lfaraone> neeraj: cool, how'd you do that?
<neeraj> At present they get cropped because of limited horizontal width. For this, I removed the offset margin from controlpanel/gui.py file
<neeraj> Now, all items are visible.
<neeraj> http://typewith.me/AvPAPKuVGb
<neeraj> I am not confused with tagging. I did went through http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<lfaraone> Okay.
<lfaraone> Why would this fix not be worth submitting upstream?
<neeraj> hmm.. I was not sure whether we should send it to upstream or not. :(.
<neeraj> *Changing it
<lfaraone> neeraj: would people who don't use Ubuntu benefit from this?
<neeraj> lfaraone, yes. they will get benefit.
<lfaraone> neeraj: then that's a sign to push upstream.
<neeraj> lfaraone, here upstream means the debian upstream or the sugar-0.88 main upstream
<lfaraone> neeraj: do you think only people who use Ubuntu and Debian will benefit from your fix? Would Sugar as a whole be better?
<neeraj> lfaraone, depends.  I mean in we don't run sugar in reduced resolutions every where. Do we?
<lfaraone> neeraj: that's correct, but it'd be useful regardless of whether you're using Ubuntu, Fedora, etc, right?
<neeraj> lfaraone, right. :)
<neeraj> lfaraone, in debian/patches series folder, some patches are comment out and some are not. How we decide it?
<lfaraone> neeraj: well, commented out patches are not applied...
<neeraj> lfaraone, ok. our patch will not be commented out, as I am applying the changes.
<neeraj> lfaraone, http://paste.ubuntu.com/477634/ debdiff file.
<neeraj> Do I need to change/correct anything
<lfaraone> neeraj: post it to the bug, that's the preferreed way to review a debdiff.
<neeraj> lfaraone, sure :)
<lfaraone> neeraj: just make sure your report  has the steops to reproduce, etc, clearly written out, and subscribe  me.
<neeraj> lfaraone, ok. ishan has already post the bug report. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617582/
<lfaraone> neeraj: okay, post it then :)
<neeraj> done.
<manusheel> mukul: Hi Mukul.
<manusheel> Around?
<mukul> manusheel sir: I think there is some problem in the latest version of Turtle Art/Block
<mukul> manusheel sir: I have tried several times to package the 94 version but there is an error which doesn't seem to evade. I was able to build the package of the 93 version (changed the name to Turtle Blocks) successfully with one lintian warning for which I'm trying to figure out
<manusheel> Ok, Mukul.
<manusheel> mukul: Post about this issue at USR mailing list.
<manusheel> mukul: Copy Neeraj, me and Dipankar on it.
<mukul> manusheel sir: I think I have not subcribed to it
<mukul> manusheel sir: I have subcribed to debian-olpc
<mukul> manusheel sir: Okay,will do that tomorrow morning
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-14
<lfaraone> neeraj: did you send the patch anywhere?
<ankur> manusheel,  sir will neeraj be around today?
<manusheel> ankur: yes.
<ankur> manusheel,  okay , i will give him a call
<ankur> i might need to restart
<ankur> i will be back in 5
<dipankar> bernie_afk, around?
 * dipankar has gone lunatic. asking bernie 'around?', when he is 'afk'
<manusheel> dipankar: This is weekend. If you have questions for Bernie, you can e-mail him.
<manusheel> And, CC me on the memo.
<dipankar> manusheel, ohk sir, I forgot the weekends.
<manusheel> dipankar: No worries.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let us send the e-mail to sugar-devel using usr@dev.seeta.in
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did you get my e-mail on API documentation?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir.
<kandarpk> I'll send the patch for review today.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great. Please attach the spreadsheet too.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you also respond to the question of documentation team on not been able to find sugar source path?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yeah, sure. they should have been able to find the source though.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, was indeed very odd.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Kindly assign https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/617573 to yourself too.
<manusheel> bernie: Hi Bernie.
<manusheel> Around?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sir, to run sugar in debug mode, I only need to uncomment lines in ~/.sugar/debug
<manusheel> Kandarp, Ankur did something else. Let me ask him.
<manusheel> kandarpk: I think this should work.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: but this file is created on running sugar for the first time.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: so, do I need to search for code where this file is getting created ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, that is correct. Right, I was thinking on the same lines only.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: # Uncomment the following lines to turn on manysugar debugging # log files and features #export LM_DEBUG=net #export GABBLE_DEBUG=all #export GABBLE_LOGFILE=$HOME/.sugar/default/logs/telepathy-gabble.log #export SALUT_DEBUG=all #export SALUT_LOGFILE=$HOME/.sugar/default/logs/telepathy-salut.log #export GIBBER_DEBUG=all #export PRESENCESERVICE_DEBUG=1 #export SUGAR_LOGGER_LEVEL=debug  # Uncomment the following l
<manusheel> kandarpk: Uncomment the lines to turn on Sugar debugging.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sir, how will we apply the patch ?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: shouldn't we make some change in the source of sugar so that debug fie is generated without comments ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sending you an e-mail on it.
<manusheel> kandarpk: There is a well defined method for the same.
<manusheel> kandarpk: neeraj_ wrote an e-mail on applying patch. Sending it to you and CCing him.
<mukul> neeraj : Did you have a look at the error
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sir, I mean, we dont expect the user to run sugar and then apply the patch himself
<manusheel> kandarpk: Right.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: wont the debug file get generated with comments if we do not change the source ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: We'll be uploading it at the bug number.
<manusheel> kandarpk: First, go through a link -
<manusheel> That would help you understand what is going on.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
<bernie> manusheel: hello
<manusheel> bernie: Hi Bernie.
<bernie> manusheel: don't worry about the w/e... I've been working since 8am :)
<manusheel> bernie: Ok :-)
<bernie> manusheel: is dipankar is going to be back?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Searching the link. Just give me 2 mins.
<manusheel> bernie: Not sure. He has been unwell. Did ask him to write an e-mail, which I had forwarded you.
<bernie> dipankar: oh hello... did you need me?
<bernie> or shall I read your email first?
<dipankar> bernie, hello.
<dipankar> bernie, I need your help in 'No gsm connection was set in Gconf' bug
<dipankar> bernie, I feel that the suggestions that you provided were great, i.e. to detect the network interfaces available
<bernie> dipankar: did you find the point in the code where the error is being emitted?
<bernie> dipankar: (sorry for the delay, I've been chatting elsewhere)
<dipankar> bernie, yeah, I found it out
<dipankar> bernie, no problem :)
<dipankar> bernie, here is the path of the file : /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/jarabe/mode/network.py
<dipankar> line no. 696
 * bernie looks
<bernie> dipankar: ok looking
<bernie> dipankar_, dipankar: which one is the real you?
<bernie> :-)
<dipankar_> bernie, my internet connection went off for a while
<dipankar_> dipankar_ is from where I am accessing
<dipankar_> bernie, did I miss anything?
<bernie> dipankar: nope. I looked a bit at the code
<bernie> dipankar: I understand why we get the log, but not how we should remodel the code to avoid it
<dipankar> bernie, ok
<bernie> dipankar: I don't know much about NetworkManager and how Sugar interacts with it
<bernie> dipankar: however, the guy who wrote this code sits right of me in Paraguay Educa
<bernie> dipankar: his nick on IRC is tch
<dipankar> bernie, on #sugar?
<bernie> dipankar: yup, but he's offline now
<dipankar> bernie, ohk
<bernie> dipankar: he'll be back on monday, but since we're making a big release on monday he might be a little distracted
<bernie> dipankar: in general, when you're looking at code that is not obvious, it helps to track down the author
<bernie> dipankar: to find out who touched some code last, "git blame" is your friend.
<dipankar> bernie, ok. nice name "blame"
<dipankar> :P
<bernie> dipankar: hehe :)
<dipankar> bernie, but what you suggested can be implemented right?
<dipankar> bernie, i.e. checking for availability of modem first
<dipankar> using NetworkManager
<bernie> dipankar: since the warning is harmless, I would suggest lowering its severity from exception to info or debug
<bernie> dipankar: lower the level until it goes away from the log, that is :-)
<bernie> dipankar: see the documentation of logger for possible values
<dipankar> bernie, thanks for the suggestion. (I am new to logging in python)
<bernie> dipankar: when you submit the patch to do this, the upstream developers might suggest a better way to do it.
<dipankar> ok
<bernie> dipankar: when I'm in doubt, I often submit a patch anyway. the review process should ensure that only sane code gets in
<dipankar> bernie, ok. This is happening with me in the fullscreen bug. :)
<dipankar> bernie, when I searched a bit more, I found it was Virtual Box problem :(
<dipankar> bernie, so your project is getting released on Monday?
<neeraj> lfaraone: around?
<lfaraone> neeraj: I'm not at work, and am a bit busy at the moment. Can you mail me, CCing the mailing list(s) if appropreate?
<neeraj> lfaraone: fine :)
<ankur> manusheel,  sir around?
<manusheel> yes, ankur.
<bernie> manusheel: wow, I'm impressed by satellit
<bernie> manusheel: see #sugar
<bernie> satellit_: ah, you're here too
<bernie> :-)
<ankur> sir, i created the patch but i needed to confirm that it fullfills the criteria of request....
<manusheel> bernie: Right :)
<manusheel> ankur: Ok.
<manusheel> bernie: Yes, satellit_ did an amazing work.
<kandarpk> ankur: around ?
<manusheel> ankur: Don't worry on that front for now.
<manusheel> ankur: Try and upload the patch.
<manusheel> Do write a comment that this is the first time you are uploading a patch.
<manusheel> at LP
<manusheel> for Ubuntu Sugar environment.
<manusheel> Do mention LP and USR too.
<kandarpk> ankur: around ?
<ankur> yes
<ankur> but was about to go to sleep
<manusheel> ankur: Kandarp had an important question.
<manusheel> Kindly answer.
<ankur> kandarpk,  around?
<kandarpk> ankur: please have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/478058/
<ankur> okay
<ankur> kandarpk, can you elaborate?
<ankur> on issue?
<kandarpk> ankur: this is a file inside sugar module
<kandarpk> for maverick
<ankur> right
<kandarpk> yes
<kandarpk> ankur: it is using sugar module
<kandarpk> but that isn't in the source
<kandarpk> line 5: from sugar import env
<ankur> which source , you mean it is not installed in system , but is available in install files?
<kandarpk> ankur: I mean, shouldn't we have sugar module inside the source
<kandarpk> ankur: my problem is
<kandarpk> the code uses profile.create_debug_file()
<kandarpk> to create debug file at ~/.sugar
<kandarpk> where  profile = get_profile()
<kandarpk> and get_profile is imported from sugar.profile
<kandarpk> ankurkhurana_,
<kandarpk> <kandarpk> ankur: I mean, shouldn't we have sugar module inside the source
<kandarpk> <kandarpk> ankur: my problem is
<kandarpk> <kandarpk> the code uses profile.create_debug_file()
<kandarpk> <kandarpk> to create debug file at ~/.sugar
<kandarpk> <kandarpk> where  profile = get_profile()
<kandarpk> * ankurkhurana_ (~ankurkhur@59.180.117.46) has joined #ubuntu-sugarteam
<kandarpk> <kandarpk> and get_profile is imported from sugar.profile
<ankurkhurana_> kandarpk,  right , iknow
<ankurkhurana_> i was just fixing that bery function to eanble automatic debugging
<kandarpk> ankurkhurana_: where is that module located ?
<ankur> create_profile is in sugar-toolkit
<ankur> it's profile.py
<ankur> in which that function is located
<ankur> kandarpk,  this will help :http://paste.ubuntu.com/478065/
<ankur> please tell if you needed to ask something else....
<ankur> or i answered wrong question :)
<kandarpk> did you remove # from the beginning
<kandarpk> ?
<ankur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/478069/
<ankur> original version
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-15
<kandarpk> dfarning: around ?
<bernie> kandarpk: he went out to buy something
<bernie> kandarpk: 'morning, btw
<kandarpk> bernie: good morning
<kandarpk> bernie: can you please provide some links to study the functionality of various modules in sugar
<bernie> kandarpk: hmm... let me think
<bernie> kandarpk: this is the starting point of all sugar developer documentation: http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Development_Team/Resources
<bernie> kandarpk: this is a comprehensive guide to create sugar activities: http://en.flossmanuals.net/Sugar/Overview
<bernie> kandarpk: activities use sugar-toolkit, which is one of the modules of sugar. the easiest one to learn
<kandarpk> bernie: right now I was looking for some understanding of the modules inside sugar for their documentation
<kandarpk> bernie: can you suggest which one should be the easiest to start with ?
<bernie> kandarpk: sugar is the central one. I suggest not to dig into sugar-base and sugar-datastore until you must for some reason.
<kandarpk> bernie: Ok.
<bernie> kandarpk: actually, the only module that needs to be documented is sugar-toolkit
<bernie> kandarpk: all the rest is internal stuff used only by core developers
<bernie> kandarpk: whoever hacks on those will read the code, not external documentation
<kandarpk> bernie: where will I be able to find the documentation of other modules ?
<bernie> kandarpk: but sugar-toolkit is an API used by activity programmers, hence it needs to be clearly documented for someone who is not familiar with sugar internals
<manusheel> bernie: Sure. Thank you for the starting point.
<manusheel> bernie: Appreciate it.
<kandarpk> bernie: Ok.
<manusheel> bernie: We'll start with sugar-toolkit. Although, we do need to get into sugar-datastore and other modules. We received documentation requests on them. Also, it is important for Kandarp to understand these areas in USR too.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: how do I proceed ?
<bernie> kandarpk: if you have never created an activity before, I would recommend reading the floss manual and maybe trying to create one of the demo projects yourself
<bernie> kandarpk: so you get familiar with sugar-toolkit from the point of view of an activity developer
<bernie> kandarpk: which is the point of view that the documentation will have to be written for
<bernie> manusheel: k
<kandarpk> bernie: please see http://api.sugarlabs.org/sphinx/
<bernie> kandarpk: oops, the floss manual I quoted was the wrong one. this is the manual on creating activities: http://en.flossmanuals.net/ActivitiesGuideSugar/Introduction
<kandarpk> bernie: this is what we started with.
<kandarpk> bernie: Ok, thank. I'll go through the manual and will try creating activities for sugar.
<manusheel> kandarpk: I'll send you the sample code of Hello world activity packaged as an xo file.
<manusheel> Will help.
<manusheel> kandarpk: However, let us keep our focus on what Tomeu and Bernie have suggested.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok sir.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I believe what Tomeu suggested will come with practice.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Thanks. Kindly get back to me on the e-mail, which I had send you today. Sure, Kandarp.
<manusheel> Absolutely.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: please see http://wave-robot-python-client.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/pydocs/index.html
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, that looks better.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Please make sure that we are not missing on any PEP 257 standard.
<bernie> manusheel: as they're doing documentation, it might be good to encourage cleaning up the documentation in the wiki too. it's full of obsolete, redundant or even incorrect information
<bernie> manusheel: I would recommend applying the Be Bold mantra of the Wikipedia: when in doubt, edit. Someone else will revert your edit if you were wrong.
<bernie> kandarpk:  (since you were offline): as you're working on documentation, it might be good to also clean up the documentation in the wiki. it's full of obsolete, redundant or even incorrect information
<bernie> kandarpk:  I would recommend adopting the Be Bold mantra of the Wikipedia: when in doubt, edit. Someone else will revert your edit in case you were wrong.
<kandarpk> bernie: Ok. If I find anything like that I'll also report it on the mailing list to get the correct info.
<dfarning> kandarpk, do you now have a plan to move forward?  Creating an activity is a good first step in seeing how the pieces fit together.
<bernie> dfarning: yup, agreed
<kandarpk> dfarning: need help.
<bernie> kandarpk: the Hello World activity is a good starting point. or follow the floss manual tutorial
<bernie> kandarpk: useful documentation on getting started: http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Activity_Team/Resources
<bernie> kandarpk: the Hello World activity is linked in the page above
<bernie> kandarpk: I suggest you also hang out on #sugar since you'll be working closely with the sugar developers to document their coder
<bernie> *code
<dfarning> kandarpk,  I would suggest that you start by going though the flossmanual to which bernie linked and then create a simple activity.  Right now it seems like you are overwhelmed by the mass of undocumented (and in my opinon) poorly named code
<kandarpk> bernie, dfarning: Ok, thanks.
<bernie> dfarning: yup
<bernie> dfarning: class names are also confusing, yes. alsroot can help make sense of them
<dfarning> kandarpk, It will take some time but it will be time well spent.  The purpose of documentation is to answer the questions that begineers face when working with the code.  The problem with documentation is that once hackers understand a section of code they have no personal interest in documenting anymore:(
<kandarpk> dfarning: I am having some problem in figuring out what all needs to be documented/what modules are there in sugar
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let us go over the problems one by one.
<dfarning> kandarpk, +1 that is why we are suggesting creating an activity.  While creating your test activity, every time you scratch you head and say, "I wonder how this works"  That is something that should be documented:)
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok, I'll start with creating an activity for sugar then.
<manusheel> bernie: Sure. We'll clean up the documentation in wikipedia too.
<kandarpk> dfarning: sure.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok. That shouldn't take you more than 1 hour.
<manusheel> Pretty simple.
<manusheel> Start with hello world activity.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I was browsing through various documentations prepared using sphinx to get to know how they are prepared
<dfarning> manusheel, the current documentation really sucks:( I would estimate that it will take closer to 20 hours to create a working activity that uses several of the sugar specific features.
<manusheel> dfarning: Thanks for the pointer, David. Who wrote that documentation?
<dfarning> manusheel, whoever had a spare minute and a desire to write some documetation.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok :-)
<bernie> manusheel, dfarning: the docstrings and wiki pages really are crap, but the floss manual by James Simmons is a fantastic guide introducing to almost every aspect of activity development
<manusheel> bernie: Great. Thanks for the feedback.  Glad to hear James has written a neat guide.
<bernie> manusheel: it's here: http://en.flossmanuals.net/ActivitiesGuideSugar
<bernie> manusheel: david told me that this flossmanual is being used as textbook at RIT
<manusheel> bernie: Ok. That is great to hear.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2013-08-05
<meeting> * meeting_-es changed topic to Este es un espejo de #ubuntu-sugarteam. Lo que usted escribe en Español aquí, se traducirá a English, luego se enviará a #ubuntu-sugarteam, y viceversa. http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Service/meeting/Usage
<meeting> * meeting__-es has joined
<meeting> * meeting__-es changed topic to Este es un espejo de #ubuntu-sugarteam. Lo que usted escribe en Español aquí, se traducirá a English, luego se enviará a #ubuntu-sugarteam, y viceversa. http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Service/meeting/Usage
<meeting> <meeting__-es> * The translation has begun for #ubuntu-sugarteam
<meeting> <meeting_-es> * The translation has begun for #ubuntu-sugarteam
<meeting_> <meeting-es> * The translation has begun for #ubuntu-sugarteam
<meeting> <meeting__-es> <*meeting-In> * meeting_ subject changed to *East *is *a *mirror *of #ubuntu-sugarteam. *The *that *you *writes *in *Spanish *here, *will translate * an English, *afterwards *will send * a #ubuntu-sugarteam, *and *vice versa. http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/service/meeting/usage
<meeting> <meeting_-es> <*meeting-In> * meeting_ subject changed to *East *is *a *mirror *of #ubuntu-sugarteam. *The *that *you *writes *in *Spanish *here, *will translate * an English, *afterwards *will send * a #ubuntu-sugarteam, *and *vice versa. http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/service/meeting/usage
<meeting> <meeting__-es> <*meeting-In> * meeting__ has joined
<meeting> <meeting__-es> <*meeting-In> * meeting__ subject changed to *East *is *a *mirror *of #ubuntu-sugarteam. *The *that *you *writes *in *Spanish *here, *will translate * an English, *afterwards *will send * a #ubuntu-sugarteam, *and *vice versa. http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/service/meeting/usage
<meeting_> <meeting__-es> <*meeting-In> * meeting_ subject changed to *East *is *a *mirror *of #ubuntu-sugarteam. *The *that *you *writes *in *Spanish *here, *will translate * an English, *afterwards *will send * a #ubuntu-sugarteam, *and *vice versa. http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/service/meeting/usage
<meeting> <meeting_-es> <*meeting-In> * meeting__ has joined
<meeting__> <meeting_-es> <*meeting-In> * meeting_ subject changed to *East *is *a *mirror *of #ubuntu-sugarteam. *The *that *you *writes *in *Spanish *here, *will translate * an English, *afterwards *will send * a #ubuntu-sugarteam, *and *vice versa. http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/service/meeting/usage
<meeting> <meeting_-es> <*meeting-In> * meeting__ subject changed to *East *is *a *mirror *of #ubuntu-sugarteam. *The *that *you *writes *in *Spanish *here, *will translate * an English, *afterwards *will send * a #ubuntu-sugarteam, *and *vice versa. http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/service/meeting/usage
<meeting_> <meeting__-es> <*meeting-In> * meeting__ has joined
<meeting_> <meeting__-es> <*meeting-In> * meeting__ subject changed to *East *is *a *mirror *of #ubuntu-sugarteam. *The *that *you *writes *in *Spanish *here, *will translate * an English, *afterwards *will send * a #ubuntu-sugarteam, *and *vice versa. http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/service/meeting/usage
<meeting__> <meeting_-es> <*meeting-In> * meeting__ has joined
<meeting__> <meeting_-es> <*meeting-In> * meeting__ subject changed to *East *is *a *mirror *of #ubuntu-sugarteam. *The *that *you *writes *in *Spanish *here, *will translate * an English, *afterwards *will send * a #ubuntu-sugarteam, *and *vice versa. http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/service/meeting/usage
<meeting> <meeting__-es> <*meeting-In> <Meeting__-*is> * The translation has begun for #ubuntu-sugarteam
<meeting> <meeting__-es> <*meeting-In> <Meeting_-*is> * The translation has begun for #ubuntu-sugarteam
<meeting> <meeting_-es> <*meeting-In> <Meeting__-*is> * The translation has begun for #ubuntu-sugarteam
<meeting> <meeting_-es> <*meeting-In> <Meeting_-*is> * The translation has begun for #ubuntu-sugarteam
<meeting_> <meeting-es> <*meeting_-In> <Meeting-*is> * The translation has begun for #ubuntu-sugarteam
<meeting_> <meeting__-es> <*meeting-In> <Meeting__-*is> * The translation has begun for #ubuntu-sugarteam
<meeting__> <meeting-es> <*meeting_-In> <Meeting-*is> * The translation has begun for #ubuntu-sugarteam
<meeting_> <meeting__-es> <*meeting-In> <Meeting_-*is> * The translation has begun for #ubuntu-sugarteam
<meeting__> <meeting_-es> <*meeting-In> <Meeting__-*is> * The translation has begun for #ubuntu-sugarteam
<meeting> <meeting__-es> <*meeting_-In> <Meeting-*is> * The translation has begun for #ubuntu-sugarteam
<meeting__> <meeting_-es> <*meeting-In> <Meeting_-*is> * The translation has begun for #ubuntu-sugarteam
<meeting_> <meeting__-es> <*meeting_-In> <Meeting-*is> * The translation has begun for #ubuntu-sugarteam
